# Gurkhas in the Indian Army - images and information



## beckham

Origins

Impressed by the fighting qualities displayed by the Gorkhas during the Gurkha War, Sir David Ochterlony was quick to realise the potential of the Gorkhas in the British Indian Army. Until then, Gorkha defectors were generally used as irregular forces. In April 1815, the first battalion of the Gorkha Regiment, was raised as the Nasiri regiment. This regiment later became the 1st King George&#8217;s Own Gurkha Rifles, and saw action at the Maulun fort under Lieutenant Lawtie.

They were instrumental in the expansion of the British East India Company throughout the subcontinent. The Gorkhas took part in the Anglo-Sikh wars, Afghan wars, and in suppressing the Indian Rebellion of 1857. Throughout these years, the British continued to recruit the Gorkhas and kept increasing the number of Gorkha regiments.

By the time First World War started, there were 11 Gorkha regiments under the British Indian Army. The Gorkha regiments played a vital role in the Commonwealth armies during both the World Wars seeing action everywhere from Monte Cassino in the west to Rangoon in the east, earning Battle Honours everywhere. As a testament to the psychological factors of the Gorkha regiments on the enemies, during the North African campaign, the German army were really fearful of the Gorkha's wielding their khukris during battles.


Current Strength

Currently there are 7 Gorkha regiments serving in the Indian Army. Six regiments were transferred from the British Indian Army, one regiment was formed after independence. The following is a list of the Gorkha Regiments currently serving in the Indian Army:
1 Gorkha Rifles previously 1st King George V's Own Gurkha Rifles (The Malaun Regiment);

**3 Gorkha Rifles previously 3rd Queen Alexandra's Own Gurkha Rifles.

*4 Gorkha Rifles previously 4th Prince of Wales's Own Gurkha Rifles

*5 Gorkha Rifles (Frontier Force) previously 5th Royal Gurkha Rifles (Frontier Force).

*8 Gorkha Rifles aka The Shiny Eight

*9 Gorkha Rifles

*11 Gorkha Rifles (Raised after the independence of India)*


The individual Gorkha rifle regiments of India are collectively known for regimental purposes as the 'Gorkha Brigade' between themselves and are not to be confused with the Brigade of Gurkhas of the British Army.


Their motto, *Kafar Bhanda Marnu Ramro, or "better to die than live a coward"* should itself be testament enough to the bravery and quality of this regiment.







The 1st Battalion of 1 Gorkha Rifles of the Indian Army take position outside a simulated combat town during a training exercise.

The recruit training below is from the first (and as far as I know, only) comprehensive photography of Indian army recruit training, held at 9 Gorkha Rifles's Gorkha Training Centre in Varanasi, which it shares with 3 GR.


War Cry -*jai maha kali..Ayo Gorkhali (victory to Maha kali..The Gorkhas are here)* 







Here a drill instructor is busy 'motivating'. This particular exercise involves basically doing handstand pushups for upwards of 15-20 minutes


Initial Weapons training... here a drill instructor instructs recruits on the various infantry weapons used, like the INSAS, FN FAL, 7.62mm IB, etc. These pictures are several years old, and since then, army units have standardized with the INSAS system.


One of the unique weapons of the Gorkha regiments is the Kukhri knife, which was, as legend goes, designed from the Trishul. Here, Kukhri weapons training with traditional training shield. Most regiments have some form of unique weapon relating to their histories and ethnic groups, like the Chakram of Sikh regiments, the Dah knife of Assam rgt, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## beckham

Here an instructor demonstrates the proper use of the bayonet.


...and the proper use of the Kukhri 


Except for select exercises, Drill and PT involves constant cross training with weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beckham

Training op tempo steps up exponentially throughout the training process


*live* fire exercises !!!


live-firing exercises with live munition and bullets.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
11


----------



## sob

Beckham,

Wonderful pics. Thanks for sharing these with us.


----------



## beckham

*As the weeks progress, the exercises quickly become modeled on real-world situations.*




Troops are trained on a variety of weapons and kit, for real world-scenarios ranging from conventional to biological to anti-terror to COIN operations



Reality is a major component to these exercises, with open-ended scenarios that can go any number of ways, depending on how the recruits react to circumstances.


The drill instructors really get into it as well, here is one playing a villager complete with hut, goats and rural dress, during cordon search operation exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beckham

Only if a recruit successfully completes the training does he get the honor with the title of Jawan ("soldier") of the Regiment. Each regiment has its own tradition for the Passing Out ceremonies. In the Gorkha Regiments, newly graduated Jawans take an oath to Regiment and Country, over the Regimental Bagvad Gita (Hindu holy book written of Lord Krishna's discourse to General Arjuna on the Dharma ("Duty") of a soldier, during the Mahabharat War)

The final part of the ceremony is the honor of receiving the Kukhri sidearm, which will follow the Jawan to battle for the rest of his career and beyond.


The Honor Guard salutes their new comrades. Note the distinctive ceremonial uniform of 9 Gorkha Rifles Rgt


The new recruits then proudly march off


As the band plays "Bir Gorkhali", and there is much celebrating. Note the Band's Regimental Dress


A new Jawan of the 9 GR reads about the humbling honors that his Regiment earned


A new Jawan of 3 GR regiment, who shares the Varanasi Gorkha Training Centre, sharpens his Kukhri after the parade.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## Lockheed F-16

How do they look like!? They don't look typical indian, they look more like a mix of Philippine and African!? Often many gorkhas committed suicide there!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatech

Lockheed F-16 said:


> How do they look like!? They don't look typical indian, they look more like a mix of Philippine and African!? Often many gorkhas committed suicide there!



Gentleman, what is a typical indian look? India is an amalgamation of varied races. Indian army welcomes everyone. 

Kindly refer to the varied regimental structure of the Indian army . You will find only one typical look. i.e they look Lethal and prepared to die in the battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## beckham

Lockheed F-16 said:


> How do they look like!? They don't look typical indian, they look more like a mix of Philippine and African!? Often many gorkhas committed suicide there!




India is a very diverse nation, people from different regions look very different ! people from east india look more like chinese... gurkhas are from north-east india they look like indo-mongol mix !

i hav no idea gurkhas committing suicide .can u explain ?


----------



## indiatech

beckham said:


> India is a very diverse nation, people from different regions look very different ! people from east india look more like chinese... gurkhas are from north-east india they look like indo-mongol mix !
> 
> i hav no idea gurkhas committing suicide .can u explain ?




Some corrections here. Gurkhas are not from North East of india. They are from Nepal and from north indian states like uttaranchal.

However , few regiments and paramilitary from north-east like , Naga regiment , Assam rifles, have brrowed couple of gorkhas, and kumaon regiments to have a good regimental strength.

But yes , they have one common similarity . They don't know what Fear is.


----------



## beckham

*Gurkhas&#8217; Reputation for 
Bravery Precedes Them*
By Leela Jacinto

It was a series of bloody conflicts fought in the great hill ranges of northeastern India in the early 19th century that saw big battle losses and grudging admiration on both sides for their respective foes. 

Since 1812, the British East India Company, rapidly gaining ground across the subcontinent and eager to tame the tribes along the Himalayan foothills, had fought a series of battles against the fierce Nepali tribes. 

But in 1816, the Nepali defense of the hill fortress of Kalunga in the Himalayan foothills so impressed the British that in the terms of a peace treaty signed with Nepali King Prithvi Narayan Shah, the British shrewdly included a clause under which the Gurkhas could serve in the East India Company's army. 

That was the start of a long, illustrious military alliance between the British and the Gurkhas, a term loosely used to describe men of Nepal who serve as soldiers in the armies of Nepal, India or Britain. 

Drawn mostly from the Magar, Gurung, Rai, Limbu and Sunwar hill tribes &#8212; tribes the British considered fit fighters &#8212; the term "Gurkha" is an Anglicization of the Gorkha district, the birthplace of King Prithvi Narayan Shah, who is considered the father of modern Nepal. 

*Ayo Gurkhali! *

With their battle cry "Ayo Gurkhali!" &#8212; "Here come the Gurkhas!" &#8212; the hardy Nepali hillsmen gained such a reputation as fighters that stories of enemies fleeing their positions upon hearing rumors of their advance abound. 

*During the Great Indian Mutiny of 1857, when local sepoys revolted against their British officers, a rumor running through the northern Indian town of Simla that the Gurkhas had joined the sepoys so frightened the resident British that they panicked and fled the town, some men even abandoning their wives and children.* 

But the Gurkhas stayed loyal to the British and did not join the mutinying sepoys, passing their first test of loyalty.

*Many years later, after Argentina's surrender to Britain in the 1982 Falklands War, Argentine troops told reporters that rumors of the Gurkhas slitting the throats of 40 Argentine soldiers in single strokes and of Gurkhas jumping into enemy foxholes with live grenades gave them the jitters and seriously shattered their morale.*

It's hard to tell where the legends of Gurkha ferocity spring from and how much of it is true. Many of their deeds have been recorded in official military dispatches, but many more have been gleaned from diaries of British officers through the centuries, and historians argue that many of these entries may have been liberally embellished. 

*Blood Thirst of the Blade 

Certainly the most pervasive myth of Gurkha ferocity fans from their famed wielding of the kukri, or the curved Himalayan knife. 

Legend has it that once a Gurkha unsheathes his kukri, he must draw blood with it. When a Gurkha unsheathes his weapon in a noncombative situation, he must then cut himself to satisfy the "blood thirst" of the blade.

With a motto that says, "Kaphar hunnu bhanda marnu ramro" &#8212; "Better dead than live like a coward" &#8212; Gurkhas are known to be brutal in battle, but they can also be charming and delightfully childish in peace.*During their World War I operations in the Arabian Peninsula, British officers recorded the Gurkhas' delight when they encountered the sea and camels for the first time. 

When a Mule Kicks a Gurkha 

Stories of the toughness of Gurkha skulls also do the rounds, with one story going so far as to claim that if a mule kicks a Gurkha's head, the Gurkha may suffer a headache, but the mule will certainly go lame. 

But among all the legends surrounding the Gurkhas, the ones that have the greatest ring of truth are stories of the Nepali fighters' discipline and literal performance of orders from military superiors. 

*One particular diary entry talks about how an Indian army doctor once went up to a British officer and told him that a wounded Gurkha would surely die unless he displayed some "will to live." 

The officer, the story goes, stormed into the hospital room and barked the order: "Live!" The wounded Gurkha obeyed.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nemesis

The ferocity of the Gurkhas is not Indian "propaganda". It has been documented throughout history. 

Assam rifles is not the Indian army. And as far as i'm aware Nepali Gurkhas are not allowed to serve in a paramilitary force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Born In The USA

Please refer to the following link. Info is quite suitable
Gurkha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## wtf

Lockheed F-16 said:


> How do they look like!? They don't look typical indian, they look more like a mix of Philippine and African!? Often many gorkhas committed suicide there!



They look like Indians. Lot of people in the North east of India look like Nepalis and many Nepali people look like Indians. 

Some more background:
Gorkhas have a reputation for never losing their homeland a reputation that not even Afghans can match. After British were unable to conquer Nepal in the Gurkha war, they decided that having Gorkhas on their side was a good idea - hence the formation of Gurkha regiment in British army. Gurkhas are still recruited into British army even if they are not citizens of Britain. The tradition was also followed by India. 

Gorkha/Gurkha is also a name of district in Nepal, it is part of the name of many Indian organizations (eg: Gorkha Hill council) and is also the name of the people from Nepal. 
So any of the rumors about Gurkhas committing suicide is likely to be about non-military group. Anyway there is no evidence that suicide rate amongst Gurkhas are higher than any other group.


----------



## maverick2009

Its fantastic that india has such brave warriors amidst its massive diverse Army. Pictures are brilliant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatech

Nemesis said:


> The ferocity of the Gurkhas is not Indian "propaganda". It has been documented throughout history.
> 
> Assam rifles is not the Indian army. And as far as i'm aware Nepali Gurkhas are not allowed to serve in a paramilitary force.



Yes Assam rifles is a paramilitary force, but since 1835, it has no less experience after fighting WW1, WW2, and sino-indian.

And yes, there are gurkhas in Assam rifles, and also actively recruited . more than 10 battalion of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gubbi

beckham said:


> *Gurkhas&#8217; Reputation for
> Bravery Precedes Them*
> 
> *Blood Thirst of the Blade*
> 
> Certainly the most pervasive myth of Gurkha ferocity fans from their famed wielding of the kukri, or the curved Himalayan knife.
> 
> Legend has it that once a Gurkha unsheathes his kukri, he must draw blood with it. When a Gurkha unsheathes his weapon in a noncombative situation, he must then cut himself to satisfy the "blood thirst" of the blade.



I can certainly attest to this fact. Infact even in my village, its a tradition to carry swords in religious ceremonies and yes the sword should always be sheathed unless its used in sacrificial ceremonies or in a battle. If you accidently unsheath a sword, you will have to sacrifice an animal - mostly chicken - or if the sword is exposed partially, something like that - not exactly sure - you will have to draw blood from a cut from your own finger and satisfy the blood thirst of the blade.
A Warrior tradition...


ps: nice pics btw! kudos to op.


----------



## tyagi

------------------


----------



## beckham

thanks for the warm response guys !!!!

*Gorkhas during republic day parade*












*stamps released by indian postal department*


----------



## Beskar

> A new Jawan of 3 GR regiment, who shares the Varanasi Gorkha Training Centre, sharpens his Kukhri after the parade.



I gotta admit, this image reeks of sheer 'Class'. Reminds me of the Australian army regulars from WW2.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beckham

* some more images........*




1st Gorkha Rifles Hat facing right. Photo by Jyoti Thapa Mani


1st Gorkha Rifles Hat facing left. Photo by Jyoti Thapa Mani


The First Gorkha Rifles raised in 1815 from the Gorkhas of the 1815 Anglo-Gorkha war. The regiment today has 5 battalions. Photo by Jyoti Thapa Mani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mercenary_ali

hmmm... Impressive


----------



## beckham

*Kukri*

The blade's distinctive forward drop is intended to act as a weight on the end of the blade and make the kukri fall on the enemy faster and with more power. It has been erroneously stated that the knife is specifically weighted for the purpose of slitting the throat. As for attacking, the kukri is most effective as a chopping, slashing weapon - though stabbing attacks are also used.

*Kukris usually have a notch or a pair of adjacent notches (the "kaura" or "cho") at the base of the blade. Various reasons are given for this, both practical and ceremonial: that it makes blood and sap drop off the blade rather than running onto the handle; that it delineates the end of the blade whilst sharpening; that it is a symbol representing the Hindu goddess Kali*

Although a popular legend states that a Gurkha "never sheaths his blade without first drawing blood", the kukri is most commonly employed as a multi-use utility tool, rather like a machete. It can be used for building, clearing, chopping firewood, digging, cutting meat and vegetables, skinning and also for opening tins






*''A Gurkha from the 4/8 Gurkhas had demonstrated to me in India how best to use the kukri. Firstly, you get in close to your enemy and stab him in the lower body. When the kukri goes in, the enemy always doubles up. You then swiftly withdraw your kukri and take his head off. With a sharp blade that's easy. I saw many an enemy with their heads off so it must work!''* - British Indian officer (formerly 7th Indian Division)

The weapon was used in combat in both World War I and World War II, where it earned a deadly reputation among enemy forces. During the Second World War, the kukri was purchased and used by other British, Commonwealth, and U.S. troops training in India, including the Chindits and Merrill's Marauders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

*The Gurkhas - Bravest of Brave*






*"As I write these last words, my thoughts return to you who were my comrades, the stubborn and indomitable peasants of Nepal. Once more I hear the laughter with which you greeted every hardship. Once more I see you in your bivouacs or about your fires, on forced march or in the trenches, now shivering with wet and cold, now scorched by a pitiless and burning sun. Uncomplaining you endure hunger and thirst and wounds; and at the last your unwavering lines disappear into the smoke and wrath of battle.
 Bravest of the brave, most generous of the generous, never had a country more faithful friends than you. "*

_The words of Professor Sir Ralph Turner, MC, who served with the 3rd Queen Alexandra's Own Gurkha Rifles in the First World War._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khabib

indiatech said:


> Some corrections here. Gurkhas are not from North East of india. They are from Nepal and from north indian states like uttaranchal.
> 
> However , few regiments and paramilitary from north-east like , Naga regiment , Assam rifles, have brrowed couple of gorkhas, and kumaon regiments to have a good regimental strength.
> 
> But yes , they have one common similarity . They don't know what Fear is.



So, the Nepali is serving in the indian army ? Do they take officers from nepal or just recruit ?


----------



## beckham

> So, the Nepali is serving in the indian army ? Do they take officers from nepal or just recruit ?



The Indian Army recruited Gorkhas from both Nepal and India in the ratio of *40:60* in each of its Gorkha Rifles battalions. The strength of Gorkhas in the Indian Army currently stood at around *1,20,000 Gorkhas in forty-six battalions, spread across seven regiments each with five battalions*

Several Gorkhas aspire to join the Indian Army, as it provided them with a source of employment and earnings. The pension that they received after retirement from service too was an attraction for them to willingly join the Indian Army.Also, by serving in the Indian Army, the Gorkhas get to go home in Nepal by just crossing the Indo-Nepali border within hours, thereby enhancing the possibility of the soldiers attending to domestic issues at short notices.

The British Army, which recruited Gorkhas since its colonial days, currently has only two battalions of Gorkhas. But unlike the Indian Army, the British Army provided home leave for its Gorkha soldiers only once in three years and the soldiers had to travel across continents before they reached home. More over, by serving the Indian Army, the Gorkha soldiers also look forward to providing good education for their wards in India, particularly in schools run by the Defence Ministry. But this was not possible in the British Army, as education is costlier in Britain.

*Also, the new pay scales, pension and perks announced by India, which are applicable to Gorkha soldiers too, are extremely attractive, thereby ensuring at least a Rs 15,000 pension for a soldier retiring as honorary Captains. And this amount was much more than what a Major General retiring from the Nepali Army would get.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## apostate

I have used kukhri 
Really nice weapon for quick kill.


----------



## third eye

beckham said:


> *Also, the new pay scales, pension and perks announced by India, which are applicable to Gorkha soldiers too, are extremely attractive, thereby ensuring at least a Rs 15,000 pension for a soldier retiring as honorary Captains. And this amount was much more than what a Major General retiring from the Nepali Army would get.*



Is the underlined part correct ?


----------



## smart_simple

Nice pic. mate Gorkha regiments are the one of the best regiment in India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iioal malik

truly very nice pics man..but why do most of them look like chinese inidan don't look like this


----------



## Gabbar

iioal malik said:


> truly very nice pics man..but why do most of them look like chinese inidan don't look like this



India is a very diverse nation. You will find people in north different than south and eastern people different that western indian people.


----------



## digitaltiger

indiatech said:


> Gentleman, what is a typical indian look? India is an amalgamation of varied races. Indian army welcomes everyone.
> 
> Kindly refer to the varied regimental structure of the Indian army . You will find only one typical look. i.e they look Lethal and prepared to die in the battlefield.



Woo ho India tech good one. You are right i heard storied that hearing Gurkha's war cry, enemies pee in their pants.. LOL.. Jai maha kali


----------



## modernkautilya

gurlhas look like gurkha

and india has a lot of them


----------



## JK!

I've had the pleasure of meeting some of these fine men who have fought for the British army.

If anyone is doubt of there abilities a full company of Gurkhas is used to train potential British army officers acting as the enemy for all exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beckham

During the 1982 Falklands War, Argentine troops were attacked by British forces from one side and *Gurkhas* from other side..... when the rumors of the Gurkhas slitting the throats of Argentine soldiers in single strokes and of Gurkhas jumping into enemy foxholes with live grenades seriously shattered their morale...they ran away from the gorkhas and surrendered to the the british !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beckham

> Is the underlined part correct ?


yes ..


> truly very nice pics man..but why do most of them look like chinese inidan don't look like this



Plzz refer this link and tell me which one u feel as a typical indian look....

Category:Ethnic groups in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## beckham

> Is the underlined part correct ?


yes ..


> truly very nice pics man..but why do most of them look like chinese inidan don't look like this



Plzz refer this link and tell me which one u feel as a typical indian look....

Category:Ethnic groups in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Tyler

why does the soldiers in the pictures look like they are from Indonesia and Phillipines, are you sure they are from India


----------



## Mrityunjay Rai

Tyler said:


> why does the soldiers in the pictures look like they are from Indonesia and Phillipines, are you sure they are from India


I think you are new to India.......
Anyway follow the above link


----------



## Tyler

rai.mrityunjay said:


> I think you are new to India.......
> Anyway follow the above link



no, I'm pretty sure I have a clear idea of what Indians look like....


----------



## third eye

Tyler said:


> no, I'm pretty sure I have a clear idea of what Indians look like....



In light of post # 38, you obviously don't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gubbi

Tyler said:


> no, I'm pretty sure I have a clear idea of what Indians look like....



How do you know? Did you look in the mirror?  LOL and you stay in the US? WoW!
They all look just like the Pakistanis, Bangladeshis, Nepalis, SriLankans, and some like the Chinese!
Take a hike with that kinda attitude mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tyler

gubbi said:


> How do you know? Did you look in the mirror?  LOL and you stay in the US? WoW!
> They all look just like the Pakistanis, Bangladeshis, Nepalis, SriLankans, and some like the Chinese!
> Take a hike with that kinda attitude mate.



I don't need to look at the mirror, I just need to look at you

and yes, from the slums that I saw in India, these soldiers look nothing like the typical Indo-Aryan indians

now, how do you like my new attitude


if you don't like it, maybe next time you will find the word "civilize" and "polite" handy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatech

Tyler said:


> I don't need to look at the mirror, I just need to look at you
> 
> and yes, from the slums that I saw in India, these soldiers look nothing like the typical Indo-Aryan indians
> 
> now, how do you like my new attitude
> 
> 
> if you don't like it, maybe next time you will find the word "civilize" and "polite" handy



huh, here comes a Bush who is going to teach civilization to one of the oldest civilizations. You were hunting in jungles with stones when we were eating cooked food. Go back to after a few centuries back and you were nothing but dumbass and nomads.

you are not welcome here to the discussion of Gorkhas. They are far superior human being than you so called civilized people. 

Guys please dont feed this remarks. just ignore him. We all know who we are and people knows that we are and freaks out like this guy.

Pointing at slums wont help mate. coz some days those slums will be gone from india and there will be more created somewhere else. You very well understand what I mean. 

get back to your work and dont ever say anything stupid like u did abt the gorkhas. u suck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tyler

indiatech said:


> huh, here comes a Bush who is going to teach civilization to one of the oldest civilizations. You were hunting in jungles with stones when we were eating cooked food. Go back to after a few centuries back and you were nothing but dumbass and nomads.
> 
> you are not welcome here to the discussion of Gorkhas. They are far superior human being than you so called civilized people.
> 
> Guys please dont feed this remarks. just ignore him. We all know who we are and people knows that we are and freaks out like this guy.
> 
> Pointing at slums wont help mate. coz some days those slums will be gone from india and there will be more created somewhere else. You very well understand what I mean.
> 
> get back to your work and dont ever say anything stupid like u did abt the gorkhas. u suck.





And yet it is one of the most ancient civilization who has fallen under a country not even one tenth of its size for over one hundred years, and still one of the most ancient civilization that develop the notorious caste system, and it is one of the most ancient civilization again that has one third of its population not knowing how to read and the rest that live in poverty,

and you choose this one most ancient civilization to evidence my savageness and ignorance, bravo!!

but one thing I don't understand is that how is one simple, harmless question 

"why does the soldiers in the pictures look like they are from Indonesia and Phillipines, are you sure they are from India" 

arouse such anger



and how do you smoothly substitute your whole race to my comment and advice 

"if you don't like it, maybe next time you will find the word "civilize" and "polite" handy" 

that was specifically dedicated to Mr. gubbi

Mr. gubbi was searching for animosity and hostility, therefore I granted his wish 

and you, my friend, had just proven what you have denied, your hidden barbaric nature despite you are a member of one the most ancient civilization

all I have to say is Bravo!!!


----------



## Khajur

Tyler said:


> no, I'm pretty sure I have a clear idea of what Indians look like....



In ur case,pretty sure isnt sure enough.

These are gurkha troops who are people from *Nepal and northern(north eastern) region of India.*

They are of *Mongoloid racial category *so they have similar features like the chinese or other southeast asian ppl.

P.S:There were of rumours about indian gurkhas fighting pakistani army along with the Talibans spread in the pakistani media by conspiracy theorists who potrayed dead uzbek or hazara fighters as indian gurkhas since they share similar mongoloid facial attributes .


----------



## Cockpuncher

JK! said:


> I've had the pleasure of meeting some of these fine men who have fought for the British army.
> 
> If anyone is doubt of there abilities a full company of Gurkhas is used to train potential British army officers acting as the enemy for all exercises.



i find that hard to believe


----------



## S-2

*"no, I'm pretty sure I have a clear idea of what Indians look like...."*

No. The fact that you asked the below question and the manner in which it was asked clearly indicated that you DON'T know what "Indians" look like-

*"why does [sic] the soldiers in the pictures look like they are from Indonesia and Phillipines, are you sure they are from India..." *

Rope yourself in newbie. At this point you're the outlier here with much to prove-most of all your credibility as a responsible poster. Right now that credibility is defining new horizons to the term "nil".

If you're attempting to find some provocative venue to display your "cultural awareness", do so elsewhere as you've already failed that test here. I've got to live with the B.S. YOU stir and I've no intention to do so.

Nepalese and Indian Ghurkas often display mongol features. Some don't. As for what an Indian looks like, well that you profess to know tells me you've no clue...

...so quit waving MY flag around and attaching MY nation to your patently malformed B.S.

May you live in interesting times...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Cockpuncher

S-2 said:


> *"no, I'm pretty sure I have a clear idea of what Indians look like...."*
> 
> No. The fact that you asked the below question and the manner in which it was asked clearly indicated that you DON'T know what "Indians" look like-
> 
> *"why does [sic] the soldiers in the pictures look like they are from Indonesia and Phillipines, are you sure they are from India..." *
> 
> Rope yourself in newbie. At this point you're the outlier here with much to prove-most of all your credibility as a responsible poster. Right now that credibility is defining new horizons to the term "nil".
> 
> If you're attempting to find some provocative venue to display your "cultural awareness", do so elsewhere as you've already failed that test here. I've got to live with the B.S. YOU stir and I've no intention to do so.
> 
> Nepalese and Indian Ghurkas often display mongol features. Some don't. As for what an Indian looks like, well that you profess to know tells me you've no clue...
> 
> ...so quit waving MY flag around and attaching MY nation to your patently malformed B.S.
> 
> May you live in interesting times...





> May you live in interesting times...



isnt it a chinese curse?


----------



## maverick2009

To Tyler.

India is a vast country often called a Sub continent. Its that big. 

It borders China to the North and naturally Nepal.

Gurkhas have always served in the indian Army since the days of the british empire... Naturally they look oriental thats because they are from Nepal. 

If you doubt they are indian just check the INSAS rifles they are are carrying which is indian. 

Or google search Indian republic day parade. You will see Regiments from Gurkhas to Sikhs to Rajputs all looking distinctively different. They all form part of the largest professional (meaning non conscript) Army in the world.


----------



## S-2

*"isnt it a chinese curse?"*

So I've been told. Now it's an American curse as well.


----------



## jeypore

Tyler said:


> no, I'm pretty sure I have a clear idea of what Indians look like....




Mr. Tyler world of seeing Indians is made of lots of gujaraties and AP (Andhra pradesh for Mr. tyler)


----------



## Tyler

S-2 said:


> *"no, I'm pretty sure I have a clear idea of what Indians look like...."*
> 
> No. The fact that you asked the below question and the manner in which it was asked clearly indicated that you DON'T know what "Indians" look like-
> 
> *"why does [sic] the soldiers in the pictures look like they are from Indonesia and Phillipines, are you sure they are from India..." *
> 
> Rope yourself in newbie. At this point you're the outlier here with much to prove-most of all your credibility as a responsible poster. Right now that credibility is defining new horizons to the term "nil".
> 
> If you're attempting to find some provocative venue to display your "cultural awareness", do so elsewhere as you've already failed that test here. I've got to live with the B.S. YOU stir and I've no intention to do so.
> 
> Nepalese and Indian Ghurkas often display mongol features. Some don't. As for what an Indian looks like, well that you profess to know tells me you've no clue...
> 
> ...so quit waving MY flag around and attaching MY nation to your patently malformed B.S.
> 
> May you live in interesting times...





and I shall live in interesting times, but for whatever reason you shall always find me under this flag, my dear chinese friend


----------



## Tyler

jeypore said:


> Mr. Tyler world of seeing Indians is made of lots of gujaraties and AP (Andhra pradesh for Mr. tyler)







maverick2009 said:


> To Tyler.
> 
> India is a vast country often called a Sub continent. Its that big.
> 
> It borders China to the North and naturally Nepal.
> 
> Gurkhas have always served in the indian Army since the days of the british empire... Naturally they look oriental thats because they are from Nepal.
> 
> If you doubt they are indian just check the INSAS rifles they are are carrying which is indian.
> 
> Or google search Indian republic day parade. You will see Regiments from Gurkhas to Sikhs to Rajputs all looking distinctively different. They all form part of the largest professional (meaning non conscript) Army in the world.






I fully appreciate your kindly answer, unlike other.....hostile, mocking replies


----------



## indiatech

Guys , please stop feeding this troll Tyler and get back to topic. thx


----------



## Gabbar

*ORIGIN:*
Impressed by the fighting qualities displayed by the Gorkhas during the Gurkha War, Sir David Ochterlony was quick to realise the potential of the Gorkhas in the British Indian Army. Until then, Gorkha defectors were generally used as irregular forces. In April 1815, the first battalion of the Gorkha Regiment, was raised as the Nasiri regiment. This regiment later became the 1st King George&#8217;s Own Gurkha Rifles, and saw action at the Maulun fort under Lieutenant Lawtie.

They were instrumental in the expansion of the British East India Company throughout the subcontinent. The Gorkhas took part in the Anglo-Sikh wars, Afghan wars, and in suppressing the Indian Rebellion of 1857. Throughout these years, the British continued to recruit the Gorkhas and kept increasing the number of Gorkha regiments.

By the time First World War started, there were 11 Gorkha regiments under the British Indian Army. The Gorkha regiments played a vital role in the Commonwealth armies during both the World Wars seeing action everywhere from Monte Cassino in the west to Rangoon in the east, earning Battle Honours everywhere. As a testament to the psychological factors of the Gorkha regiments on the enemies, during the North African campaign, the German army were really fearful of the Gorkha's wielding their khukris during battles.


----------



## third eye

The pic @ post No 56 appears to that of Gurkhas of the Nepal Army, medals are not worn by the IA on combat dress, the medals shown are not of the IA either.


----------



## beckham

third eye said:


> The pic @ post No 56 appears to that of Gurkhas of the Nepal Army


No they are gorkha war veterns of 9 gorkha regiment !!!


----------



## third eye

beckham said:


> No they are gorkha war veterns of 9 gorkha regiment !!!



You sure ?

The formation sign worn on the left arm below the shoulder does not appear to be indian, neither do the metal shoulder titles on the epaulette.


----------



## beckham

Martial arts training...



gorkhas in assam rifles..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

third eye said:


> You sure ?
> The formation sign worn on the left arm below the shoulder does not appear to be indian, neither do the metal shoulder titles on the epaulette.


yupp... I remember seeing it somewhere !!! But you have made some good observations.


----------



## Screaming Skull

Great compilation!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

Nice...


----------



## indiatech

Screaming Skull said:


> Great compilation!!
> 
> k9C8G_SAyV0[/media] - The making of a Gurkha - Gurkha Rifle Regiments Of Indian Army



nice. However the pics are mixure of Gurkha Regt and Assam Regt.

here is some Khukuri testing going on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

indiatech said:


> nice. However the pics are mixure of Gurkha Regt and Assam Regt.
> here is some Khukuri testing going on
> FTbuG--UKOQ[/media] - Original Cold Steel test GURKHA KUKRI


wow ... I own a khukri, i never knew it was this good !! 


Time for a little testing of my own.


----------



## Schultz

Great work beckham. 

Gurkhas are truly the bravest of the brave. The British had famously said of the Gurkhas - " *If a person has no fear, he could either be God or a Gurkha*". No wonder the British still retain them in their army.

By the way this thread seems to have been taken quiet well by our Pakistani friends here (compared to their normal reaction to anything Indian). So why don't we introduce them to other infantry regiments of the Indian Army.


----------



## beckham

Schultz said:


> Great work beckham.
> Gurkhas are truly the bravest of the brave. The British had famously said of the Gurkhas - " *If a person has no fear, he could either be God or a Gurkha*". No wonder the British still retain them in their army.
> By the way this thread seems to have been taken quiet well by our Pakistani friends here (compared to their normal reaction to anything Indian. *So why don't we introduce them to other infantry regiments of the Indian Army.*


i would love to do that ,but our armed forces are notoriously photo shy... Its very hard to find some quality pictures !


----------



## digitaltiger

Mr Beckham where are you.. long time no post ????


----------



## beckham

digitaltiger said:


> Mr Beckham where are you.. long time no post ????


ohh..I got transfered to trivandrum, was a bit busy with that ! Thanks for asking.


----------



## INDIARULES

Tyler said:


> And yet it is one of the most ancient civilization who has fallen under a country not even one tenth of its size for over one hundred years, and still one of the most ancient civilization that develop the notorious caste system, and it is one of the most ancient civilization again that has one third of its population not knowing how to read and the rest that live in poverty,
> 
> and you choose this one most ancient civilization to evidence my savageness and ignorance, bravo!!
> 
> but one thing I don't understand is that how is one simple, harmless question
> 
> "why does the soldiers in the pictures look like they are from Indonesia and Phillipines, are you sure they are from India"
> 
> arouse such anger
> 
> 
> 
> and how do you smoothly substitute your whole race to my comment and advice
> 
> "if you don't like it, maybe next time you will find the word "civilize" and "polite" handy"
> 
> that was specifically dedicated to Mr. gubbi
> 
> Mr. gubbi was searching for animosity and hostility, therefore I granted his wish
> 
> and you, my friend, had just proven what you have denied, your hidden barbaric nature despite you are a member of one the most ancient civilization
> 
> all I have to say is Bravo!!!



even the No.1 Nation is also in their hands. dont forget *JULY 4*


----------



## A1Kaid

Invincible said:


> I've had the pleasure of meeting some of these fine men who have fought for the British army.
> 
> If anyone is doubt of there abilities a full company of Gurkhas is used to train potential British army officers acting as the enemy for all exercises.





Interesting, I once read that Britain used a battalion or more of Gurkhas in the Falkland war against Argentina, and as soon as the Argentinian forces heard of this news (arrival of the Gurkhas) they fled and retreated and eventually surrendered.



Here is an interesting excerpt of Gurkha involvement in the Falkland war. I know it's not the Indian Army Gurkhas but sorry for going off topic...It's very interesting news.


"The Gurkhas&#8217; action in the Falkland Island added another chapter to their legend. Perhaps the Gurkhas was raised by the Argentine press, which belittled them as a cross between dwarfs and mountain goats. Argentine troops guarding Port Stanley may have heard rumor about Khukuri decapitations of troop opposing the Gurkhas in other campaigns. For as the Gurkhas advanced on Argentina positions, the South America troops "tuned and field." according to a British news paper report. The BBC reported that *"The Argentines dropped theirs rifles and abandoned mortars and machine guns*"."

Source: Nepalese Khukuri House : The brave Gurkhas


"Under Brigadier Thompson (pictured below at an earlier stage in the campaign), 2 Para moved off along the Stanley road followed later by 3 Para; 42 Cdo shortly flew forward from Mount Harriet and marched towards Stanley; and 45 Cdo yomped from Two Sisters for Sapper Hill. By nightfall all of 3 Cdo Bde was close to the capital. With 5th Infantry, *the Gurkhas were ready to make a daylight attack on Mount William*, *but the Argentines disappeared and D Coy moved onto the summit that morning without any opposition*. Meanwhile the Welsh Guards were delayed by minefields on their way to Sapper Hill, but then flew in with A and C Coys 40 Cdo to face slight enemy resistance just as 45 Cdo showed up."

Source: Stanley, Wireless Ridge, Tumbledown, Mount William in Falklands War 1982


----------



## beckham

One hundred ninetyone recruits passed out from the Brigade of Guards Regimental Centre, Kamptee at a colourful and impressive passing-out parade.


Brig AK Chaudhary laying a wreath at the war memorial. The 57th raising day of 11 Gorkha Rifles Regimental Centre (GRRC) 
attestation parade of jawans of 5 Gorkha Rifles (Frontier Force) and 8 Gorkha Rifles and the remaining 100 recruits belonged to
assam rifles


----------



## beckham

Changing of the Guard Ceremony 

(copyright Husein.)

This time, of the Changing of the Guard Ceremony at India's *Rashtrapati Bhavan (Presidential Palace)*, the official residence of the President of India. These pictures are rather recent, taken on Jan 4, 2008.

Steeped in Indian Military traditions from both ancient India as well as the Indian Army's colonial heritage, the Changing of the Guards ceremony dates back several hundred years. The ceremony features The President's Bodyguard, the Indian Army's oldest and senior most regiment, as well as India's Household Calvary regiment, raised in 1773 and with traditions dating back over a hundred years earlier, as well as soldiers from the *Rajputana Rifles*, India's senior most rifles regiment, raised in 1775. 

Soldiers of the band and marching contingents are assigned from different regiments for duty over a short period of time in rotation. It is considered an especial honor for the regiment and is a matter of great pride. The following pictures of the ceremony, the Regimental Contingent features soldiers from the *Assam Regiment *, one of India's youngest but one of the most decorated infantry regiments, which was raised in 1941 and is composed of soldiers from and draws traditions from the India's northeast states.

The Changing of the Guards ceremony takes place every morning, but on Saturday mornings a larger traditional ceremony is held. At 0615, amid the sounds of martial music, the marching of footsteps and beating of hoofs arising from within the complex, the new Guard detachment comprising a contingent of an Indian Army Regiment (in this case, Assam Rifles), Rajputana Rifles and the mounted troops of The President's Bodyguard, accompanied by the regimental brass band, emerges on to Rajpath, marching to the strains of *"Vijay Bharat," * while the Old Guard marches off to* "Sare Jahan Se Achha" *

The two Guards meet and compliments are paid by the New Guard, who assumes charge. The Old Guard marches off along with the band playing * "Amar Jawan."/B]






The marching out of the New Guard:





*


----------



## beckham




----------



## beckham




----------



## beckham

The incoming guard first salutes the outgoing guard in front of the magnificent Rashtrapati Bhavan


----------



## beckham




----------



## beckham

*Thus old guard is relieved and marches away, concluding the ceremonies: *


----------



## beckham

*Some ancient Gorkha weapons *


----------



## beckham

vintage photos...


----------



## beckham

*5th Gurkha Regiment & 72nd Highlanders *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beckham

*This is the largest and heaviest as well as largest Khukuri made in Nepal or even in the world *


----------



## beckham

*gorkhas in WW2*












Gurkhas advance through Italian villiage










Gurkha Patrol in the Pakokku Area


----------



## beckham




----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

*gorkhas in burma *


----------



## SU-57E

they played a big role in 1971 also...


----------



## SBD-3

February 15, 2010: The Emir of Kuwait is seeking to hire Gurkhas as bodyguards. Hiring foreigners for key security jobs is an old tradition in the Middle East. For over a decade, Saudi Arabia had one or more brigades of Baluchi (Pakistani) mercenaries stationed in the country. Chechens, and other ******* from the Caucasus, have long been popular as bodyguards in the region. Local notables favored these foreigners because, once bought, they stayed bought. Loyalty is a very important trait for bodyguards. But the Gurkhas have achieved a unique reputation over the last century. The Gurkhas have an outstanding reputation for military skills, discipline, bravery and all round kick-*** soldiering. Having served in the British Army, most can speak good English, which has become the international language for security specialists. Suddenly, everyone wants to be guarded by these mountain tribesmen from Nepal. 
Gurkhas have been recruited for over two centuries from Nepal, where the Gurkha tribes live. There are currently 3,500 Gurkhas serving in the British army, and recruiting more is not a problem. Because of high unemployment in Nepal, a job in the British army is like winning the lottery. British military pay is more than 30 times what a good job in Nepal will get you. There are over sixty applicants for each of the few hundred openings each year. The men who don't make it into the British army, can try getting into the Indian Army Gurkha units. There are about ten times as many Gurkhas in the Indian army, but the pay is only a few times what one could make in Nepal, and the fringe benefits are not nearly as good. Then again, you're closer to home.

Gurkhas have an outstanding military record. Such duty is now a tradition in the Gurkha tribes, where warriors, and things like loyalty and courage, have been held in high esteem for centuries. Nepal was never conquered by the British, although they did fight a war with the colonial British army in the early 19th century. Although the Nepalis lost, they became allies of the British after a peace treaty was worked out. It was during these border wars that the British noted the military prowess of the Gurkha tribesmen. The British colonial army in India tended to hire from tribes and ethnic groups that appeared to make better soldiers, and Gurkhas soon made a reputation for themselves in British service. Since then, over half a million Nepalis have served in the British army, with about ten percent of them dying in combat (over 80 percent of those during the two world wars.) 

The United Kingdom now pays retired Gurkha soldiers at the same rate as other British soldiers. That will mean a Gurkhas annual pension is nearly $12,000. The average income in Nepal is about $200 a year. The British pension (for 15 years service) makes veterans living in Nepal quite wealthy, by Nepalese standards. However, an increasing number of Gurkhas have been retiring in Britain, instead of returning to Nepal. Being a bodyguard is one of the more attractive second careers for retired Gurkhas in Britain. There are several companies in Britain that specialize in providing Gurkhas for security work. Many Gurkhas were hired for key security jobs in Iraq, and now Afghanistan. These Gurkhas earned a reputation of reliability that has spread, as has the number of potential employers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Gurkhas and Rajputs are the bravest warriors in the world.

As Field Marshall Sam Manekshaw said.... *"If anyone says he's not afraid of dying, he is either lying or he is a Gurkha." *

8 Gurkha Rifles, Indian Army motto: Kafar Hunu Bhanda Marnu Niko (*Better to die than live like a coward*)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kinshuk

Wow thats tasty.


----------



## Veer

*World's Most Feared Soldiers*

*Gurkha,* also spelled as Gorkha or Ghurka (Nepali: &#2327;&#2379;&#2352;&#2381;&#2326;&#2366, are people from Nepal and northern India[1] *who take their name from the eighth century Hindu warrior-saint Guru Gorakhnath.[2] His disciple Bappa Rawal, born Prince Kalbhoj/Prince Shailadhish, founded the house of Mewar, Rajasthan (Rajputana).* Later descendants of Bappa Rawal moved further east to found the house of Gorkha, which in turn founded the Kingdom of Nepal.[2] Gorkha District is one of the 75 districts of modern Nepal.


*Indian Army Gurkha rifles*









It is known history that enemy solders in world war flees to save their life vacating their post as they sees the Gorkhas coming.

During World War I (191418), more than 200,000 Gurkhas served in the British Army, suffering approximately 20,000 casualties, and receiving almost 2,000 gallantry awards.


All, One must not confuse every Nepali as Gorkhas.

I have three Gorkhas as employee they are very loyal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Veer

It is not surprising that Emira of a Muslim country is seeking Hindu Gurkhas and expressing his faith in them.

As it is the norm in Afghanistan, Arab they are available for money.

Every invader like Abdali, Babur etc. have brought their army by promising share in the "loot". People or these areas can be brought by money or on religious extremist grounds.

But the loyal Gurkhas are not only brave but are loyal to the extreme.

Their loyalties can't be brought by any amount of money.

They believe in "Karma" duty, no matter they have to protect a Hindu, Christian or a Muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

Veer said:


> It is not surprising that Emira of a Muslim country is seeking Hindu Gurkhas and expressing his faith in them.
> 
> As it is the norm in Afghanistan, Arab they are available for money.
> 
> Every invader like Abdali, Babur etc. have brought their army by promising share in the "loot". People or these areas can be brought by money or on religious extremist grounds.
> 
> But the loyal Gurkhas are not only brave but are loyal to the extreme.
> 
> Their loyalties can't be brought by any amount of money.
> 
> They believe in "Karma" duty, no matter they have to protect a Hindu, Christian or a Muslim.




How ironic the Muslims are soldiers for hire and the Gurkhas are not, can I ask you then what is their loyalty to the Emir of Kuwait. They dont follow the same religion or tradition. Next time before opening your mouth and defaming Historical figures of the Muslims think twice please. These guys are mercenaries and nothing more.


----------



## Veer

khalidali said:


> How ironic the Muslims are soldiers for hire and the Gurkhas are not, can I ask you then what is their loyalty to the Emir of Kuwait. *They dont follow the same religion or tradition.* Next time before opening your mouth and defaming Historical figures of the Muslims think twice please. These guys are mercenaries and nothing more.



*I have not said* Muslims are soldiers for hire, but talked about abdali, babur etc. As it is written history and known fact. 

I have already stated they believe in "Karma" duty.

*Hindus don't think or see every other human being from the prism of religion.*

*Hindus don't think:*

Like all Hindus are brothers and people of all religions are enemy and are involve in conspiracy against us. So we should wage a war against them.

If a Gurkha takes the responsibility of "Emir of Kuwait" he will see it as it is his duty to protect till his last breath.

He will not think that let a Muslim die.

Moreover, Emir of Kuwait's faith in "Gurkhas" have explained all what more i should say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cityboy

yes Gurkhass are born soldiers...they also have an outstanding military record. and very loyal too


----------



## Aslan

Veer said:


> *I have not said* Muslims are soldiers for hire, but talked about abdali, babur etc. As it is written history and known fact.
> 
> 
> Mind you it is written in your history and a fact for you to see. And also once more fact that you forgot to mention that many of these muslim rulers were still accompanied by their hindu soldiers and generals. So that debunks the whole theory of yours.
> 
> I have already stated they believe in "Karma" duty.
> 
> *Hindus don't think or see every other human being from the prism of religion.*
> 
> 
> Yes odisa and Gujrat were done by Marsians and also the Babri mosque fell down because an earth quake struck that part of the city.
> 
> *Hindus don't think:*
> 
> Like all Hindus are brothers and people of all religions are enemy and are involve in conspiracy against us. So we should wage a war against them.
> 
> Like it is said
> 
> If a Gurkha takes the responsibility of "Emir of Kuwait" he will see it as it is his duty to protect till his last breath.
> 
> So will anyone else, whats the point. I know and have read how brave the Gurkhas are the partition stories are full of their bravery against innocent Muslim Men, Women and Children.
> He will not think that let a Muslim die.
> 
> Moreover, Emir of Kuwait's faith in "Gurkhas" have explained all what more i should say.
> 
> You should thank the good old Afghanis and the Palestinians for it. And dont give me the crap that the Pakistanis blame everything on others. For starters you wouldnt know more about Kuwait then me as I am a third generation Pakistani living here. So dont try to give me a history lesson when you yourself dont know the whole history.





Dude lets not beat around that bush shall we, because once the gloves come off the stains would still be there for all to see. So please sell it to some one who cant smell the crap. Thanks.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Veer said:


> It is not surprising that *Emira* of a Muslim country is seeking Hindu Gurkhas and expressing his faith in them.
> 
> As it is the norm in Afghanistan, Arab they are available for money.
> 
> Every invader like Abdali, Babur etc. have brought their army by promising share in the "loot". People or these areas can be brought by money or on religious extremist grounds.
> 
> But the loyal Gurkhas are not only brave but are loyal to the extreme.
> 
> *Their loyalties can't be brought by any amount of money.*
> 
> They believe in "Karma" duty, no matter they have to protect a Hindu, Christian or a Muslim.


First of all its amir or King,
2)If they they cant be bought why r they buying them?
Rest of ur post is not understandable.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

khalidali said:


> *How ironic the Muslims are soldiers for hire* and the Gurkhas are not, can I ask you then what is their loyalty to the Emir of Kuwait. They dont follow the same religion or tradition. Next time before opening your mouth and defaming Historical figures of the Muslims think twice please. These guys are mercenaries and nothing more.



That expains it.There is no such thing like soldiers for hire.If ur talking about soldiers from muslim countries...Yes our SSG and PAF pilots are training others in yemen,UAE,saudi,jordan,behrain,kuwait, and others.
Saudi royals security is provided by SSG.


----------



## Aslan

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> That expains it.There is no such thing like soldiers for hire.If ur talking about soldiers from muslim countries...Yes our SSG and PAF pilots are training others in yemen,UAE,saudi,jordan,behrain,kuwait, and others.
> Saudi royals security is provided by SSG.



Exactly my point, and I was just trying to make a comparison on his comments. 

For him Gurkhas or a Hindu believe in Karma where as Babar and Abdali the Muslims came to India with a promisse of looting, and the common soldier complied. And not to forget the common soldier included many Hindus as well .


----------



## LCA Tejas

Kinetic said:


> Gurkhas and Rajputs are the bravest warriors in the world.
> 
> As Field Marshall Sam Manekshaw said.... *"If anyone says he's not afraid of dying, he is either lying or he is a Gurkha." *
> 
> 8 Gurkha Rifles, Indian Army motto: Kafar Hunu Bhanda Marnu Niko (*Better to die than live like a coward*)



Dont forget the Maratha dude....


----------



## Veer

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> First of all its amir or King,
> 2)If they they cant be bought why r they buying them?
> Rest of ur post is not understandable.



1. i have taken spelling of Amir as "Emir" from the post of thread starter. Hence, not my fault.

2. Are u for real? 

As per ur definition one can buy US army solders, Indian army or Pakistani army solders because they are hired by their respective countries so give more they will back stab.

OR

If i give u example other than army, every employee in the world can be "brought" and secretes can be extracted as they are hired by their employer the other have to pay more and the every employee will back stab his employer.

It explain that u don't know the meaning of loyalty.

Also it explains why Amir is opting for Gurkhas.


----------



## Aslan

Veer said:


> 1. i have taken spelling of Amir as "Emir" from the post of thread starter. Hence, not my fault.
> 
> 2. Are u for real?
> 
> As per ur definition one can buy US army solders, Indian army or Pakistani army solders because they are hired by their respective countries so give more they will back stab.
> 
> OR
> 
> If i give u example other than army, every employee in the world can be "brought" and secretes can be extracted as they are hired by their employer the other have to pay more and the every employee will back stab his employer.
> 
> It explain that u don't know the meaning of loyalty.
> 
> Also it explains why Amir is opting for Gurkhas.



Dude how hard was that to understand that the Gurkhas are mercenaries and thats the bottom line. They fight along the Brits and when their jobs done they are discarded. And another thing even indirectly stop taking cheap shots at Pakistan, better watch out.


----------



## Veer

khalidali said:


> Dude how hard was that to understand that the Gurkhas are mercenaries and thats the bottom line. They fight along the Brits and when their jobs done they are discarded. And another thing even indirectly stop taking cheap shots at Pakistan, better watch out.



Why are u feeling insecure?

Tell me Where i have taken a cheap shot on Pakistan.

Disgusting, u always thinks about India, that's why u are reading too much in between the lines.


----------



## Aslan

Veer said:


> Why are u feeling insecure?
> 
> Tell me Where i have taken a cheap shot on Pakistan.
> 
> Disgusting, u always thinks about India, that's why u are reading too much in between the lines.



It explain that u don't know the meaning of loyalty.

Also it explains why Amir is opting for Gurkhas.

The above lines in orange are what you wrote for PakistaniNationalist. So tell me when you say that he dont know the meaning of loyalty and the Amir opted for Gurkhas. What was that! is PN going to defend the Amir all by himself. That is what I meant by taking cheap shots. 
And be disgusted because it was not be who was spraying the whole page with his Hinduwata (or whatever it is called theories). So save your breath and as I said earlier that save the crap for those who cant smell it. Because I have noticed you when you are confronted with reality you just disappear. Why dont you go and open another thread about how mighty your india is and have some more wet dreams about it.


----------



## Aslan

*Disgusting, u always thinks about India, that's why u are reading too much in between the lines.*


Disgusting how you feel insecure from the Muslims and we have to bare your BS.


----------



## RAHUL INDIAN

khalidali said:


> It explain that u don't know the meaning of loyalty.
> 
> Also it explains why Amir is opting for Gurkhas.
> 
> The above lines in orange are what you wrote for PakistaniNationalist. So tell me when you say that he don&#8217;t know the meaning of loyalty and the Amir opted for Gurkhas. What was that! is PN going to defend the Amir all by himself. That is what I meant by taking cheap shots.
> And be disgusted because it was not be who was spraying the whole page with his Hinduwata (or whatever it is called theories). So save your breath and as I said earlier that save the crap for those who can&#8217;t smell it. Because I have noticed you when you are confronted with reality you just disappear. Why don&#8217;t you go and open another thread about how mighty your india is and have some more wet dreams about it.




It explain that u don't know the meaning of loyalty.

Also it explains why Amir is opting for Gurkhas.

i think this means, that loyalty is not just being bought for some work by someone. In that sense you can buy many ppl for security...

loyallty is not cheating ur present boss even if someone else paid more than that infact many times more than that..... now this is something rarely few ppl have...and GURKHAS are trusted for thier loyalty.....


Loyalty is not equivalent to being bought for some work.

Secondly bravery well no need for me to tell anything with respect to GURKHAS....

and it is because of this Loyalty+ Exemplary Bravery that they have been selected by the Amir.....

But u have gove overboard, the words only praised the gurkhas.
from which day, has praising someone become to mean to insult some other..!!!!!!!

the words only praise the Gurkhas and nothing about anyone else...


----------



## Saint N sinnerr

Kinetic said:


> Gurkhas and Rajputs are the bravest warriors in the world.
> 
> As Field Marshall Sam Manekshaw said.... *"If anyone says he's not afraid of dying, he is either lying or he is a Gurkha." *
> 
> 8 Gurkha Rifles, Indian Army motto: Kafar Hunu Bhanda Marnu Niko (*Better to die than live like a coward*)


#

Errrr. and what abt the Sikh regiment mate???
I read in a number of articles , the pakistanis are most afraid of our Sikh Regiment...


----------



## Veer

khalidali said:


> It explain that u don't know the meaning of loyalty.
> 
> Also it explains why Amir is opting for Gurkhas.
> 
> The above lines in orange are what you wrote for PakistaniNationalist. So tell me when you say that he dont know the meaning of loyalty and the Amir opted for Gurkhas. What was that! is PN going to defend the Amir all by himself. That is what I meant by taking cheap shots.
> And be disgusted because it was not be who was spraying the whole page with his Hinduwata (or whatever it is called theories). So save your breath and as I said earlier that save the crap for those who cant smell it. Because I have noticed you when you are confronted with reality you just disappear. Why dont you go and open another thread about how mighty your india is and have some more wet dreams about it.



Try to put some pressure on ur brain.

I have said to the "PakistaniNationalist" that he don't know the meaning/definition of the WORD LOYALTY OR RATHER TO SAY DICTIONARY MEANING/DEFINITION OF LOYALTY.

I have not talked abut personal capacity or loyalty of "PakistaniNationalist".

And for ur wet dreams advise it is u who is dreaming all.

The thread is about the Gurkhas so obviously we will talk about them what else.


----------



## illuminatidinesh

*The 9 Gorkha Rifles*
I saw some of these pictures... If anyone has pictures and interesting information please share..

Battle honors aside, their motto, Kafar Bhanda Marnu Ramro, or "better to die than live a coward" should itself be testament enough to the bravery and quality of this regiment.


This is Y they are feared.. Proper use of Kukhri and U wil know what it can do.


[

Is it correct that they have their own tradition for the Passing Out ceremonies?

The final part of the ceremony is the honor of receiving the Kukhri sidearm, which will follow the Jawan to battle for the rest of his career and beyond. 







All these pictures I found it on another source, I thought the members might enjoy it. If any of the pictures are repeated please forgive me..... 
REGARDS


----------



## CONNAN

dude are you alright


----------



## pak-marine

.... and ?


----------



## Jazzbot

W h a t is this loool


----------



## pak-marine

jazzy_superior said:


> W h a t is this loool



this fool has lost the plot lol ...


----------



## RajeHind

what this 9 symbol represents ?


----------



## CONNAN

its actually the war cry of gurkha regement and the symbol represent gurkha regement

---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 AM ----------

rest of the story i got noooooooooooooo idea


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> what this 9 symbol represents ?


Sorry some problem with the connection.... The title means O MahaKali Here comes Gorkas.....
The symbol 9 represents The 9 Gorkha Rifles is a Gorkha regiment of the Indian Army


----------



## Jazzbot

pak-marine said:


> this fool has lost the plot lol ...



lol now he edited the post loool
it was pretty ugly looking before..


----------



## illuminatidinesh

Here some more pictures


----------



## arya-is-here

jazzy_superior said:


> lol now he edited the post loool
> it was pretty ugly looking before..



do you know how danger are gorkhas 

just pray you never have to face them in your life


----------



## Jazzbot

arya-is-here said:


> do you know how danger are gorkhas
> 
> just pray you never have to face them in your life



Soldiers like us, are born to face these Dangers..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> do you know how danger are gorkhas
> 
> just pray you never have to face them in your life





> same goes for you lol, do you how dangerous SSG and PA Commandos are.. Pray you never ever face them


There they go again... My entire post is waste now..........


----------



## Indian Gurkha

arya-is-here said:


> do you know how danger are gorkhas
> 
> just pray you never have to face them in your life



jai Gorkhali

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RajeHind

my grandpa told me about gurkhas that they won the highest victoria crosses in 2nd world war,they are bravest of the braves and history speaks it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Brigade_of_Gurkhas_recipients_of_the_Victoria_Cross


----------



## Jazzbot

illuminatidinesh said:


> There they go again... My entire post is waste now..........



well just to clear myself, i posted my following comment because your first post (before edit) was quite meaningless, you know what you posted in start lol



> lol now he edited the post loool
> it was pretty ugly looking before..



But this arya guy was too dump to know the reality and context in which i posted my comment, and thus assumed that i am talking about ur Gorka or whatever lol, while i was commenting at your meaningless and half post which wasn't making any sense.. 



arya-is-here said:


> do you know how danger are gorkhas
> 
> just pray you never have to face them in your life



So i think better talk to your own guyz who started flaming things


----------



## WAQAS119

a knife?


----------



## Mogambo

*Kuwait monarch seeks Gurkha soldiers for security*

*Their valour and daredevilry have earned the Gurkha soldiers lot of fans worldwide. And now the ruler of Kuwait-the oil rich west Asian nation wants them for his security.*

Kuwait has requested the Nepal government for 200 serving Nepali soldiers who are to be employed in providing security to Emir Sabah Al-Ahmad Al-Jaber Al-Sabah-the ruling monarch.

The proposal has been forwarded by the Nepal embassy in Kuwait to the army headquarters through the foreign ministry. Reports say that the defence ministry has responded positively to the request.

The soldiers would have to be less than 35 years of age and served in the army for 12 to 15 years with specialized training on providing security to VVIPs.

"Kuwait has asked for some 150 to 200 incumbent soldiers as body guards. We are positive on that," the *Nagarik *daily quoted defence ministry spokesperson Sreedhar Prasad Pokhrel.

*This is not the first time that services of Nepali soldiers have been sought by ruling families of oil-rich nations in Asia. There have been similar instances in the past as well.*

*Four years back 55 serving Nepali soldiers were given retirement and sent to United Arab Emirates to serve as guards at the palace of the country's ruler Sheikh Khalifa II bin Zayed bin Sultan Al Nahyan.*


----------



## pak-marine

jazzy_superior said:


> lol now he edited the post loool
> it was pretty ugly looking before..



yeh , i think he was in a rush at start and forgot to put pics . I thought some religious stuff


----------



## Mogambo




----------



## Mogambo




----------



## Mogambo




----------



## Mogambo




----------



## WAQAS119

Mogambo said:


>



.....................!!!


----------



## third eye

These pictures appear familiar.

I recall seeing them earlier too & the thread went on a tangent when ppl felt that these soldiers do not ' look Indian'.

Also, pic # 1 at post # 20 is that of the RNA ( Royal Nepal Army) not IA.


----------



## third eye

Check this link .


http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-...-army-regimental-boot-camp-gorkha-rifles.html


----------



## psychedelic_renegade

&#8220;If a man says he is not afraid of dying, he is either lying or he is a Gurkha.&#8221;

~ Former Chief of staff of the Indian Army, Field Marshal Sam Manekshaw


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> Kukhri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

WAQAS119 said:


> .....................!!!



dude *Gurkhas* are the most fearsome and bravest soldiers on earth, followed by *Mahar*, *Rajput*, *Kumaon,* *Dogra*, *Garhwal* and *Nair*. Every one of them have made some history of bravery. 

Gurkha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*"If a man says he is not afraid of dying, he is either lying or he is a Gurkha."*

-FM Sam Manekshaw

Some pics...

Gurkha (From Darjeeling and Nepal)











Mahar : Rather than only Mahars IA includes soldiers from all regions. Original people belongs to middle Maharashtra. Got no pic. 

Rajput (Rajasthan region)





Kumaon (Uttarakhand hills)





Dogra (Himachal and Jammu region)





Nair martial art (people belongs to Kerala region)


----------



## desiman

WAQAS119 said:


> a knife?



during world war 2 the Japanese would run as soon as they heard the Gorka war cry, the Gorka would come charging only with their knifes but the terror they created in the minds of the Japanese soldiers is very well documented. Its much more than than a knife brother, its not the weapon that creates terror its the intent.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## third eye

Kinetic said:


> dude *Gurkhas* are the most fearsome and bravest soldiers on earth, *followed by* *Mahar*, *Rajput*, *Kumaon,* *Dogra*, *Garhwal* and *Nair*. Every one of them have made some history of bravery.



The underlined part needs to be replaced with ' *along with _ , _, and so many others*".


----------



## Hyde

nice pictures - thanks for sharing


----------



## Kinetic

third eye said:


> The underlined part needs to be replaced with ' *along with _ , _, and so many others*".



Can't agree here mate. Gurkhas are of different league. I have read many essays, articles, history of India (including Army) and the world but not found a equal to Gurkhas. Mahar, Rajput, Nair and few others also follow them but not many, atleast not in the sub-continent or Asia. Sikhs are also very great soldiers.


----------



## IndianArmy

Hitler once said that if he had Gurkha then he can win all over the world....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KS

I ll throw in my two cents with otherr major regiments of the Indian army:

*Maratha*



*Jat regiment*



*Rajputs*



*J&K infantry:*


----------



## third eye

Pic # 1 in post above is of troops of the Rajput Regiment & not Marathas.


----------



## schneider

WAQAS119 said:


> a knife?



mountain warfare main thand ke karan gun jam ho sakti hai khukri nahi aur na chalany wala. Because they are Gurkhas.


----------



## KS

third eye said:


> Pic # 1 in post above is of troops of the Rajput Regiment & not Marathas.



NO buddy its indeed the Marathas...
if u c the insignias of the first and the third pics u can see the diff...


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

These same gurkas form the ULFA (United Liberation Front of Assam) that is giving _indian _nightmares at night. 

*MOD EDIT: careful when using words for people*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genetic_nomad

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> These same gurkas form the ULFA (United Liberation Front of Assam) that is giving *nazi-hindus* nightmares at night.



post reported


----------



## desiman

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> These same gurkas form the ULFA (United Liberation Front of Assam) that is giving nazi-hindus nightmares at night.



post reported, this is highly insulting to all hindu's here and to the pride of the Gurkas. You really should be banned for this.


----------



## Canaan

guys keep the tone good plz.
and gurkhas are bad a**


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

desiman said:


> post reported, this is highly insulting to all hindu's here and to the pride of the Gurkas. You really should be banned for this.



forget it dude...it was intentional...

Just ignore people whose brains are below the poverty line..


----------



## Desertfalcon

Very cool pictures. Everyone has heard of the _Gurkhas_ here in America. Bad A** guys! 

*Karthic Sri*, who are the guys in your pics? Such colourful regiments. My country's army looks pretty plain by comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> These same gurkas form the ULFA (United Liberation Front of Assam) that is giving nazi-hindus nightmares at night.



First try to understand the difference between a Assame and a Gurkha..i know its hard for you to differnetiate with the birds brain of yours

Second before calling Hindus Nazis you should know that India is place where all kind of religion co-exist including my religion Christianity and we are not banned from going to church by any body..but i know some country which banned praying in mosques..do you think its the real nazism and facism??

Third before medling in to other countries affairs just look at what your coutry is going through..I am sure that you have a identity crisis around here still look at your countrys history before calling any other religion or a country nazi you will understand..

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## IndianArmy

I have not seen People discussing about ladakh Scouts?


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> Very cool pictures. Everyone has heard of the Gurkhas here in America. Bad A** guys!
> 
> Karthic Sri, who are the guys in your pics? Such colourful regiments. My country's army looks pretty plain by comparison.


I have doubt to ask u... Why is that your country is not interested in these cermonial dresses and those parades?


----------



## Prometheus

surprised..............no one talked about them

Battle of Saragarhi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

Karthic Sri said:


> NO buddy its indeed the Marathas...
> if u c the insignias of the first and the third pics u can see the diff...



Check again. These are not the Maratha LI colours, neither are they wearing the black shoulder epaulets the Marathas wear. The badge on the sash is that of the Rajput Regiment.

This is the contingent of the Rajput Regiment in the RD Parade.

http://i782.photobucket.com/albums/yy108/karthic4u86/maratha.jpg

We could PM each other on this.


----------



## third eye

Desertfalcon said:


> Very cool pictures. Everyone has heard of the _Gurkhas_ here in America. Bad A** guys!
> 
> *Karthic Sri*, who are the guys in your pics? Such colourful regiments. My country's army looks pretty plain by comparison.



These pics are of the marching contingents of various Infantry Regiments of the IA in their ceremonial gear.

The style of headgear reflects/ replicates what the locals wear in the regions these soldiers are recruited from. The colours on the headgear / uniform / sash etc are their regimental colours.

Most of these regiments are over 150 - 200 years old or more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desertfalcon

illuminatidinesh said:


> I have doubt to ask u... Why is that your country is not interested in these cermonial dresses and those parades?


I know this may come as a shock to non-Americans reading this, but the reason is that my country has only had a history of large standing armies since the Second World War. Before that we mostly had just a small standing army that would be filled out by "volunteer" regiments from each state in time of crisis. 

Americans are leery of military pomp and exclusiveness in their armed forces. They prefer their army to be a "citizen-soldier" force that does not start to feel like it has it's own agenda or traditions that are alien to the democratic society which it is tasked to defend. Even today, huge numbers of our troops in places like Iraq and Afghanistan are National Guard, meaning they are just part time soldiers from each state who are teachers, truck drivers, sales clerks, etc., in their civilian life. 

Because of this history, Americans just don't go in for much flash and ceremony in their fighting men and women.


----------



## Kinetic

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> These same gurkas form the ULFA (United Liberation Front of Assam) that is giving _indian _nightmares at night.
> 
> *MOD EDIT: careful when using words for people*



We know that many things are beyond your brain to recognise correctly between a Gurkha and a Assamese but here you came to lowest point of abuse. Even you don't have the knowledge to abuse people!!!  

Read this.......

"One detachment served with Lawrence of Arabia, while during the Battle of Loos (June-December 1915) a battalion of the 8th *Gurkhas fought to the last man, hurling themselves time after time against the weight of the German defences, and in the words of the Indian Corps commander, Lieutenant-General Sir James Willcocks, "... found its Valhalla".* During the ultimately unsuccessful Gallipoli campaign in 1915, the Gurkhas were among the first to arrive and the last to leave. The 1st/6th Gurkhas, having landed at Cape Helles, led the assault during the first major operation to take out a Turkish high point, and in doing so captured a feature that later became known as *"Gurkha Bluff"*. At Sari Bair they were *the only troops in the whole campaign to reach and hold the crest line and look down on the Straits, which was the ultimate objective.* The 2nd Battalion of the 3rd Gurkha Rifles (2nd/3rd Gurkha Rifles) was involved in the conquest of Baghdad. 

2nd/5th Royal Gurkha Rifles, North-West Frontier 1923

Following the end of the war, the Gurkhas were returned to India and during the interwar years, they were largely kept away from the internal strife and urban conflicts of the sub-continent, instead being employed largely on the frontiers and in the hills where fiercely independent tribesmen were a constant source of troubles. As such, between the World Wars, the Gurkha regiments fought in the Third Afghan War in 1919 and then *participated in numerous campaigns on the North-West Frontier, mainly in Waziristan, where they were employed as garrison troops defending the frontier, keeping the peace amongst the local populace and keeping the lawless and often openly hostile Pathan tribesmen in check.* During this time the North-West Frontier was the scene of considerable political and civil unrest and the troops stationed at Razmak, Bannu and Wanna saw an extensive amount of action."

There are also some famous quotes from British officers how Gurkhas fought in Afghanistan North West Frontier India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Prometheus said:


> surprised..............no one talked about them
> 
> Battle of Saragarhi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Well awesome bravery i must say. Highly impressed. 
RIP fallen Soldiers.


----------



## Kinetic

Prometheus said:


> surprised..............no one talked about them
> 
> Battle of Saragarhi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



My salute to the bravest of the brave!!! What an example! 

R.I.P.

Posting the battle part.....

*The battle*

Details of the Battle of Saragarhi are considered fairly accurate, due to Gurmukh Singh signalling events to Fort Lockhart as they occurred.

* Around 9.00am, around 10,000 Afghans reach the signaling post at Saragarhi.
* Sardar Gurmukh Singh signals to Col. Haughton, situated in Fort Lockhart, that they are under attack.
* Colonel Haughton states he cannot send immediate help to Saragarhi.
* The soldiers decide to fight to the last to prevent the enemy reaching the forts.
* Bhagwan Singh becomes the first injured and Lal Singh was seriously wounded.
* Soldiers Lal Singh and Jiwa Singh reportedly carry the dead body of Bhagwan Singh back to the inner layer of the post.
* The enemy break a portion of the wall of the picket.
* Colonel Haughton signals that he has estimated between 10,000 and 14,000 Pashtuns attacking Saragarhi.
* The leaders of the Afghan forces reportedly make promises to the soldiers to entice them to surrender.
* Reportedly two determined attempts are made to rush the open gate, but are unsuccessful.
* Later, Fort Lockhart is breached.
* Thereafter, some of the fiercest hand-to-hand fighting occurs.
* In an act of outstanding bravery, Ishar Singh orders his men to fall back into the inner layer, whilst he remains to fight. However, this is breached and all but one of the defending soldiers are killed, along with many of the Pashtuns.
* Gurmukh Singh, who communicated the battle with Col. Haughton, was the last Sikh defender. He is stated to have killed 20 Afghans, the Pashtuns having to set fire to the post to kill him. As he was dying he was said to have yelled repeatedly the regimental battle-cry "Jo Bole So Nihal, Sat Sri Akal (He who cries God is Truth, is ever victorious).

Having destroyed Saragarhi, the Afghans turned their attention to Fort Gulistan, but they had been delayed too long, and reinforcements arrived there in the night of 13-14 September, before the fort could be conquered. The Afghani pashtuns later stated that they had lost about 180 killed and many more wounded during the engagement against the 21 Sikh soldiers, but some 600 bodies are said to have been seen around the ruined post when the relief party arrived (however, the fort had been retaken, on 14 September, by the use of intensive artillery fire, which may have caused many casualties). The total casualties in the entire campaign, including the Battle of Saragarhi, numbered at around 4,800.


----------



## third eye

Prometheus said:


> surprised..............no one talked about them
> 
> Battle of Saragarhi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Saragarhi relates to the Sikhs and has been discussed here on this forum.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/11521-pakistan-pathans-2.html


----------



## bluefox

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> These same gurkas form the ULFA (United Liberation Front of Assam) that is giving _indian _*nightmares at night*.
> 
> *MOD EDIT: careful when using words for people*



nightmares at night??boothnikey wah this goes into my vocab..

rest of ur post was Bull Cr@p so i dont mind it...


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> Even today, huge numbers of our troops in places like Iraq and Afghanistan are National Guard, meaning they are just part time soldiers from each state who are teachers, truck drivers, sales clerks, etc., in their civilian life.


R u serious that they are National Guards? I mean part time soldiers. Anyhow thanks for the info.


----------



## illuminatidinesh

Hey also check this out.....
The Gurkha Museum Winchester


----------



## Desertfalcon

illuminatidinesh said:


> R u serious that they are National Guards? I mean part time soldiers. Anyhow thanks for the info.


Yes, they are just National Guard and reserves who are only part time soldiers. This is from Wiki...

_"In 2005, National Guard members and reservists were said to comprise a larger percentage of frontline fighting forces than in any war in U.S. history (about 43 percent in Iraq and 55 percent in Afghanistan)."_


----------



## KS

Desertfalcon said:


> Very cool pictures. Everyone has heard of the _Gurkhas_ here in America. Bad A** guys!



so true.



Desertfalcon said:


> *Karthic Sri*, who are the guys in your pics? Such colourful regiments. My country's army looks pretty plain by comparison.



Yes mate...they r in their ceremonial dress for the republic day parade.

A brief history on them:

Maratha Light Infantry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jat Regiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Rajput Regiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Gorkha regiments (India) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumodeep

Lockheed F-16 said:


> How do they look like!? They don't look typical indian, they look more like a mix of Philippine and African!? Often many gorkhas committed suicide there!



Gorkhas are Indo-Sino-Mongoloid origin and they usually resemble and look like the malay people of South East Asia. They are the only group of people in whole of India to resemble and have more genetic affinity of Malay and Thai people. Other people in North East India are mostly Mongoloid or Indo-Mongoloid and those in Ladakh are Sino-Tibetan! Thus Gorkhas are different from all other oriental people in India.


----------



## soumodeep

indiatech said:


> Some corrections here. Gurkhas are not from North East of india. They are from Nepal and from north indian states like uttaranchal.
> 
> However , few regiments and paramilitary from north-east like , Naga regiment , Assam rifles, have brrowed couple of gorkhas, and kumaon regiments to have a good regimental strength.
> 
> But yes , they have one common similarity . They don't know what Fear is.



Actually some corrections, Gorkhas come from Near the north-east of India. Darjeeling is the home and native place of Gorkhas of India. Darjeeling and Sikkim is the place where most of the gorkhas in India come from.


----------



## CONNAN

*Making of an Indian Army Soldier
FROM INDIAN DEFENCE REVIEW
Issue: Excerpts from the book &#8220;Third and Ninth Gorkhas&#8221;*
Sikkim News &#8211; World Wide Press Release Third and Ninth Gorkhas &#8211; Making of an Indian Army Soldier

The Kanchas (young men) recruited by the Recruiting Depots and BRO are raw village boys. Rustic in the extreme, often semi-literate, with no concept of discipline, training, esprit de corps, or familiarity with technology. What they do have is a burning desire to serve in the Gorkha Regiments of the Indian Army, to follow in the glorious footsteps of their illustrious forbears and keep alive a tradition that is now close to two mountain villages for days to reach the Recruiting Centres. The trek is often one that would tax even the most experienced mountaineers. Nevertheless, they are put through a rigorous selection procedure including a medical fitness test before being signed on.

It is this eager but totally raw youth that the 39 GTC will mould and polish over the next eleven months to turn out some of the finest fighting troops in the entire world. A soldier whose discipline, dedication to duty, loyalty and ferocious fighting spirit is remembered with awe by all who have had to face the blood-curdling battle cry of Ayo Gorkhali &#8211; The Gorkhas have arrived!

*By the time the GTC is finished with this new Kancha from some remote hamlet in north western Nepal, he will be able to disassemble and re-assemble his INSAS Rifle blindfolded; his physical stamina shall be such that he shall be able to march for days over the toughest terrain imaginable while carrying his full load of equipment and personal weapons; he shall learn how to drive vehicles, read maps, understand signals and commands and operate sophisticated weaponry, communication equipment, night vision, and other devices; he shall learn not to break under shelling or enemy fire; he shall become adept at unarmed combat and at surviving in the tropical forests as well as in the trackless sands of the desert. He shall become a formidable fighting machine. And yet underlying all this, 39 GTC, his Alma Mater shall ensure that he also imbibes human values and takes pride in his culture, his religion and his tradition; that he develops into an excellent sportsman, with a love for nature and the outdoors and an innate compassion that moves him to willingly extend a helping hand to his civilian brethren, be it in the &#8216;quake shattered cities of Kuch or the strife-torn villages of Rawanda&#8217;.*

Ram Bahadur Realises His Dream

Let us follow the progress of a young Kancha, Ram Bahadur Gurung, born of sturdy peasant stock somewhere in Nepal.

He regularly sees Gorkha soldiers from the Indian Army who come home on leave and dreams of joining the Army himself. One day, soon after completing his VIII standard examination at school, he hears of a Recruitment Rally to be conducted by the Gorkha Recruiting Depot at Kunraghat, one of the depots responsible for conducting recruitment of Nepal Domicile (ND) persons into the Indian Army. Having cleared his physical, medical and written tests, young Ram Bahadur reports to Kauraghat for further instructions and is told that he has been allotted 3rd Gorkha Rifles and is to proceed to 39 Gorkha Training Centre at Varanasi. Clutching his few belongings and his all-important papers, he joins the 50 odd other youths who are to travel to Varanasi under the escort of an NCO.

Vey soon, upon entry into India, he undertakes his first ever train journey. Surely he is in heaven and this is the Celestial Express rapidly chugging him along to Paradise! Before long he finds himself at the Centre and joins a batch of Gorkha boys of Indian Domicile recruited from North Bengal , Dehra Dun and Dharamasala. That night he dreams of going home to his month with a chest full of medals and a jaunty swagger to his walk just like that of the Subedar Sahib who had welcomed them all to their new life.

His dreams are shattered at the crack of dawn as he and his newfound saathis are tumbled out of bed for an early morning run and then made to undergo the ministrations of one of the Centre&#8217;s barbers who unceremoniously crops off his luxurious and assiduously cultivated mane. But the crestfallen Ram Bahadur&#8217;s spirits are restored when he is issued with a set of brand new clothes and shoes. He carries his prized possessions back to the barracks and stores them proudly in his allotted space after duly endorsing his personal number on them.

Ram Bahadur soon falls into the rhythm of the daily routine. PT, Drill, Weapons Training as well as basic training in all aspects of life-toilet etiquette, grooming, how to sit, stand, walk; how to address one&#8217;s seniors; how to behave at meal times; how to dress properly, tie one&#8217;s shoelaces, fold one&#8217;s clothes. He even starts getting used to being addressed as a number &#8211; 5250301 &#8211; often shortened to just 01. This is a necessity as there are quite a few other Ram Bahadurs in his batch. Gradually, he masters the intricacies of left and right, leans adequate Hindi to follow all words of command and even read instructions. Ram Bahadur is a fast learner and keen to excel as a soldier. Very soon he has mastered the stories of valour and the proud traditions of the 3rd Gorkha Rifles. He considers himself indeed fortunate that he was selected for such an illustrious regiment.

He still remembers that glorious morning when he fired a rifle for the first time. The recoil hut his shoulder but he hardly noticed it in his exhilaration. But that was many weeks ago. Now he can fire his weapon most confidently, in any position, and is on the way to becoming quite a marksman. He also enjoys the bayonet drill and uttering the battle cry of his Paltan sends a real thrill down his spine. He is already so accustomed to his INSAS rifle that it is almost like an extra limb of his body.

Some aspects of the training remind Ram Bahadur of his village which appears to distant now &#8211; making use of the folds in the terrain to conceal himself, orient himself by the stars at night, lie patiently in wait while camouflaged &#8211; very similar to the games he used to play with his class fellows, the hide and seek, the long walk at Dessain time to his maternal grandmother&#8217;s village.

Ram Bahadur also finds some of the games played by his seniors very interesting and soon picks up the basics of football and handball and practices whenever possible so that he could make it to the Centre&#8217;s teams in both sports. He also takes to boxing like a duck takes to water, giving as good as he gets even though the restrictive rules of the referee never failed to irk him. On the other hand, he does not really enjoy the compulsory lessons in swimming that they have to undergo. No they are no fun on a frosty winter morning! In the meanwhile, one of his Indian saathis teaches him how to ride a bicycle and he now eyes the shiny new bicycle in the CSD store window every time he walks past. One day, he promises himself, I shall buy one just like that!

But it is not all games and outdoors. Ram Bahadur found that apart from Hindi they had also to sot at Map Reading, Military Law, First Aid, Service Rules, Basic Military Tactics, General Education and so on. There was so much to learn and all so interesting. A whole new world of knowledge and information that he never knew existed when he was in the confines of his native village. Already he feels so much more confident to tackle the world and to take care of himself.

*His 44 weeks of training is drawing to a close and both physically and mentally he feels years older. Would his parents even recognize this tough confident young soldier as their own shy diffident Kancha who had left the hamlet just a few months ago? No matter, the Indian Army was about to recognize him as a Gorkha Soldier and he would soon stand and fight shoulder to shoulder with the bravest of the brave*!


----------



## KS

Jai Maa Kali....Ayo Gorkhali...........


----------



## Adam Gilchrist

Ayo Gorkhali...they are the bravest of the brave!!


----------



## Kinetic

Karthic Sri said:


> Jai Maa Kali....Ayo Gorkhali...........



Sometimes I get surprised by the bravery of Indian soldiers and thier potential to fight bravely. Not only Gurkhas but also Sikhs, Rajputs, Mahars, Nairs and many others. Specially Gurkha braveness are like epic now. 

"If a man says he is not afraid of dying, he is either lying or he is a Gurkha."

- FM Sam Manekshaw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Gurkha

jai gorkhali....


----------



## Indian Gurkha

connanxlrc1000 said:


> *Making of an Indian Army Soldier
> FROM INDIAN DEFENCE REVIEW
> Issue: Excerpts from the book Third and Ninth Gorkhas*
> Sikkim News  World Wide Press Release Third and Ninth Gorkhas  Making of an Indian Army Soldier
> 
> The Kanchas (young men) recruited by the Recruiting Depots and BRO are raw village boys. Rustic in the extreme, often semi-literate, with no concept of discipline, training, esprit de corps, or familiarity with technology. What they do have is a burning desire to serve in the Gorkha Regiments of the Indian Army, to follow in the glorious footsteps of their illustrious forbears and keep alive a tradition that is now close to two mountain villages for days to reach the Recruiting Centres. The trek is often one that would tax even the most experienced mountaineers. Nevertheless, they are put through a rigorous selection procedure including a medical fitness test before being signed on.
> 
> It is this eager but totally raw youth that the 39 GTC will mould and polish over the next eleven months to turn out some of the finest fighting troops in the entire world. A soldier whose discipline, dedication to duty, loyalty and ferocious fighting spirit is remembered with awe by all who have had to face the blood-curdling battle cry of Ayo Gorkhali  The Gorkhas have arrived!
> 
> *By the time the GTC is finished with this new Kancha from some remote hamlet in north western Nepal, he will be able to disassemble and re-assemble his INSAS Rifle blindfolded; his physical stamina shall be such that he shall be able to march for days over the toughest terrain imaginable while carrying his full load of equipment and personal weapons; he shall learn how to drive vehicles, read maps, understand signals and commands and operate sophisticated weaponry, communication equipment, night vision, and other devices; he shall learn not to break under shelling or enemy fire; he shall become adept at unarmed combat and at surviving in the tropical forests as well as in the trackless sands of the desert. He shall become a formidable fighting machine. And yet underlying all this, 39 GTC, his Alma Mater shall ensure that he also imbibes human values and takes pride in his culture, his religion and his tradition; that he develops into an excellent sportsman, with a love for nature and the outdoors and an innate compassion that moves him to willingly extend a helping hand to his civilian brethren, be it in the quake shattered cities of Kuch or the strife-torn villages of Rawanda.*
> 
> Ram Bahadur Realises His Dream
> 
> Let us follow the progress of a young Kancha, Ram Bahadur Gurung, born of sturdy peasant stock somewhere in Nepal.
> 
> He regularly sees Gorkha soldiers from the Indian Army who come home on leave and dreams of joining the Army himself. One day, soon after completing his VIII standard examination at school, he hears of a Recruitment Rally to be conducted by the Gorkha Recruiting Depot at Kunraghat, one of the depots responsible for conducting recruitment of Nepal Domicile (ND) persons into the Indian Army. Having cleared his physical, medical and written tests, young Ram Bahadur reports to Kauraghat for further instructions and is told that he has been allotted 3rd Gorkha Rifles and is to proceed to 39 Gorkha Training Centre at Varanasi. Clutching his few belongings and his all-important papers, he joins the 50 odd other youths who are to travel to Varanasi under the escort of an NCO.
> 
> Vey soon, upon entry into India, he undertakes his first ever train journey. Surely he is in heaven and this is the Celestial Express rapidly chugging him along to Paradise! Before long he finds himself at the Centre and joins a batch of Gorkha boys of Indian Domicile recruited from North Bengal , Dehra Dun and Dharamasala. That night he dreams of going home to his month with a chest full of medals and a jaunty swagger to his walk just like that of the Subedar Sahib who had welcomed them all to their new life.
> 
> His dreams are shattered at the crack of dawn as he and his newfound saathis are tumbled out of bed for an early morning run and then made to undergo the ministrations of one of the Centres barbers who unceremoniously crops off his luxurious and assiduously cultivated mane. But the crestfallen Ram Bahadurs spirits are restored when he is issued with a set of brand new clothes and shoes. He carries his prized possessions back to the barracks and stores them proudly in his allotted space after duly endorsing his personal number on them.
> 
> Ram Bahadur soon falls into the rhythm of the daily routine. PT, Drill, Weapons Training as well as basic training in all aspects of life-toilet etiquette, grooming, how to sit, stand, walk; how to address ones seniors; how to behave at meal times; how to dress properly, tie ones shoelaces, fold ones clothes. He even starts getting used to being addressed as a number  5250301  often shortened to just 01. This is a necessity as there are quite a few other Ram Bahadurs in his batch. Gradually, he masters the intricacies of left and right, leans adequate Hindi to follow all words of command and even read instructions. Ram Bahadur is a fast learner and keen to excel as a soldier. Very soon he has mastered the stories of valour and the proud traditions of the 3rd Gorkha Rifles. He considers himself indeed fortunate that he was selected for such an illustrious regiment.
> 
> He still remembers that glorious morning when he fired a rifle for the first time. The recoil hut his shoulder but he hardly noticed it in his exhilaration. But that was many weeks ago. Now he can fire his weapon most confidently, in any position, and is on the way to becoming quite a marksman. He also enjoys the bayonet drill and uttering the battle cry of his Paltan sends a real thrill down his spine. He is already so accustomed to his INSAS rifle that it is almost like an extra limb of his body.
> 
> Some aspects of the training remind Ram Bahadur of his village which appears to distant now  making use of the folds in the terrain to conceal himself, orient himself by the stars at night, lie patiently in wait while camouflaged  very similar to the games he used to play with his class fellows, the hide and seek, the long walk at Dessain time to his maternal grandmothers village.
> 
> Ram Bahadur also finds some of the games played by his seniors very interesting and soon picks up the basics of football and handball and practices whenever possible so that he could make it to the Centres teams in both sports. He also takes to boxing like a duck takes to water, giving as good as he gets even though the restrictive rules of the referee never failed to irk him. On the other hand, he does not really enjoy the compulsory lessons in swimming that they have to undergo. No they are no fun on a frosty winter morning! In the meanwhile, one of his Indian saathis teaches him how to ride a bicycle and he now eyes the shiny new bicycle in the CSD store window every time he walks past. One day, he promises himself, I shall buy one just like that!
> 
> But it is not all games and outdoors. Ram Bahadur found that apart from Hindi they had also to sot at Map Reading, Military Law, First Aid, Service Rules, Basic Military Tactics, General Education and so on. There was so much to learn and all so interesting. A whole new world of knowledge and information that he never knew existed when he was in the confines of his native village. Already he feels so much more confident to tackle the world and to take care of himself.
> 
> *His 44 weeks of training is drawing to a close and both physically and mentally he feels years older. Would his parents even recognize this tough confident young soldier as their own shy diffident Kancha who had left the hamlet just a few months ago? No matter, the Indian Army was about to recognize him as a Gorkha Soldier and he would soon stand and fight shoulder to shoulder with the bravest of the brave*!



this is somewhat offtopic but I can't help mentioning it.In the mainland India ppl call every guy with mongoloid features 'nepali' or gurkha.it seems ppl r not aware of mongoloid ppl from the NE-region.


----------



## Adam Gilchrist

Kinetic said:


> Sometimes I get surprised by the bravery of Indian soldiers and thier potential to fight bravely. Not only Gurkhas but also Sikhs, Rajputs, Mahars, Nairs and many others. Specially Gurkha braveness are like epic now.
> 
> "If a man says he is not afraid of dying, he is either lying or he is a Gurkha."
> 
> - FM Sam Manekshaw



i agree with you and was about to post this statement given by FM Sam Manekshaw about Gorkhas.

BTW..i didnt understand the Nair thing..coz there is no IA regiment such as Nair..or were you prasing a caste rather than a region of people...kindly explain.


----------



## Kinetic

Adam Gilchrist said:


> BTW..i didnt understand the Nair thing..coz there is no IA regiment such as Nair..or were you prasing a caste rather than a region of people...kindly explain.



I am not talking about the regiments but the bravery. Nair? Look at their history.... 

Nair - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If you talk about caste Mahar or Rajput, they are also castes. What about Jats? Isn't it a caste also? Than why there is a regiment in the name of a caste? So its not a matters of caste but history. 

I mentioned Gurkhas, Sikhs, Rajputs and Nairs but I should also mentioned about Kumaonis, Gharwals etc. But thats doesn't mean they are not brave.


----------



## Adam Gilchrist

Kinetic said:


> I am not talking about the regiments but the bravery. Nair? Look at their history....
> 
> Nair - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> If you talk about caste Mahar or Rajput, they are also castes. What about Jats? Isn't it a caste also? Than why there is a regiment in the name of a caste? So its not a matters of caste but history.
> 
> I mentioned Gurkhas, Sikhs, Rajputs and Nairs but I should also mentioned about Kumaonis, Gharwals etc. But thats doesn't mean they are not brave.



Dude all the names you mentioned are also the names of regiment in the IA.So i thought you are talking about regiments not history...and dont forget the NAGA's...but then there is no region for bravery...brave people are present in every corner of our country.


----------



## hillman32

Where did these units fought in WW II ?


----------



## Kinetic

Adam Gilchrist said:


> Dude all the names you mentioned are also the names of regiment in the IA.So i thought you are talking about regiments not history...and dont forget the NAGA's...but then there is no region for bravery...brave people are present in every corner of our country.



Thats why I called 'and many others'!!! I didn't mentioned all of them.

Every Indians are brave but as you mentioned like Gurkhas and Nagas etc, some are exceptional.


----------



## hillman32

Where did these units fought in WW II


----------



## RobbieS

Kinetic said:


> I
> If you talk about caste Mahar or Rajput, they are also castes. *What about Jats? Isn't it a caste also? *.


Slight correction, Jats are not classified into any caste or Varna. They are a community, more like a tribe. The reason for that is that they arrived pretty late (comparitively) into the sub-continent and were not very well assimilated or assigned a place into the caste-based society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Kinetic said:


> I am not talking about the regiments but the bravery. Nair? Look at their history....
> 
> Nair - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> If you talk about caste Mahar or Rajput, they are also castes. What about Jats? Isn't it a caste also? Than why there is a regiment in the name of a caste? So its not a matters of caste but history.
> 
> I mentioned Gurkhas, Sikhs, Rajputs and Nairs but I should also mentioned about Kumaonis, Gharwals etc. But thats doesn't mean they are not brave.



Long story short....Every soldier in IA is brave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## schneider

hillman32 said:


> Where did these units fought in WW II



I know about Garhwal Regiment. They fought in Mayanmar against the Japs and were furiously victorious.

but every regiment is as furious as other in IA.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Originally Posted by hillman32 View Post
"Where did these units fought in WW II"

During the WW 1; the Gurkhas fought in France, Gallipoli (Turkey), Suez (Egypt) and Mesopotamia (Iraq).
In WW 2; the Gurkhas fought on every front, from Singapore to Italy and North Africa. In the Battle of Monte Cassino, one of the most ferocious battles in Europe, the Italian Army soldiers became convinced that they had been attacked by 'Devils'!!; such became their fear of the Gurkhas.


----------



## Nothing

"If anyone says he's not afraid of dying, he is either lying or he is a Gurkha." - Field Marshal Sam Hormusji Framji Jamshedji Manekshaw, - "Sam Bahadur"


----------



## HotSpurs

iioal malik said:


> truly very nice pics man..but why do most of them look like chinese inidan don't look like this


 Most of the men you see in these pictures are men from the 9th Gurkha rifles. They are recruited from Khas/Thakuri tribes. These men are from Nepal and are a mixture of pure Brahmin men and local Mongolian women. Thats why some of them look Indians and some look a mixture of both. Only 1 regiment is made up of these men. The remaining 10 regiments are all recruited from 4 Magar/Gurung/Rai and Limbu tribes. You will also find some Tamangs/Sunwars/Sherpas mixed in with the Rai/Limbu regiments. All these tribes are pure Tibeto-Burman Mongolian men from the hills of Nepal. They have no blood relation with the Indians and chase their ancestry to Mongolia/Serbia/Tibet/ etc depending on the tribe. So Gurkhas as a whole are a Tibeto-Burman race and looks Mongolian in appearance. Only the men from the 9th Gurkha rifles have some Indo-Aryan blood and some looks Indian but they make a very small percentage of the Gurkhas. All Gurkhas are Nepalese, not Indians but you do find Nepalese who looks pure Indian in Nepal. Nepal is a melting pot of culture. There are more than 100 different tribes in Nepal, all with their own Language and culture. Its where Indo-Aryans from south and Mongolian people from north met and lives side by side in peace. Hope that helps to explain why Gurkhas looks Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhim

Kanchi re Kanchi re....Nepalese women are one of the most beautiful out of all Mongolian race.


----------



## Gurkhas

Lockheed F-16 said:


> How do they look like!? They don't look typical indian, they look more like a mix of Philippine and African!? Often many gorkhas committed suicide there!



The Gurkhas(British Army) and The Gorkha(Indian Army), these brave of the bravest are not Indian but Nepalese, the fear fighters from the high land of Nepal. They are military units in the British or the Indian army (Gorkhas) enlisted in Nepal. 

Gurkha units are closely associated with the khukuri, a forward-curving Nepalese knife. Former Chief of Staff of the Indian Army, Field Marshal Sam Manekshaw, once famously said[2] about Gurkhas: "If a man says he is not afraid of dying, he is either lying or is a Gurkha."
Contents [hide]


----------



## Nisha

At one point Nepal was under control by India kingdoms every now and then. Testament to the power of India back then.


----------



## Gurkhas

Nisha said:


> At one point Nepal was under control by India kingdoms every now and then. Testament to the power of India back then.



Nepal has always been a sovereign country. You do not have enough research. When India was enslaved by British back then, Nepal stood sovereign and they fought fiercely against British colonial army that's how Gurkha/Gorkha Regiment came into establishment!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LURKER

Gurkhas said:


> Nepal has always been a sovereign country. You do not have enough research. When India was enslaved by British back then, Nepal stood sovereign and they fought fiercely against British colonial army that's how Gurkha/Gorkha Regiment came into establishment!



British didn't conquer Nepal because they did not have any reason to do so. They needed hill stations for holidaying and recreation for that they had Shimla and got Darjeeling, kumaon,garwhal by treaty of sagauli.

If they wanted to annex Nepal at that time no one could have stopped them from doing so.



Gurkhas said:


> The Gurkhas(British Army) and The Gorkha(Indian Army), *these brave of the bravest are not Indian but Nepalese, the fear fighters from the high land of Nepal. They are military units in the British or the Indian army (Gorkhas) enlisted in Nepal. *
> 
> Gurkha units are closely associated with the khukuri, a forward-curving Nepalese knife. Former Chief of Staff of the Indian Army, Field Marshal Sam Manekshaw, once famously said[2] about Gurkhas: "If a man says he is not afraid of dying, he is either lying or is a Gurkha."
> Contents [hide]



Many nepalis are Indians. There are both Nepali (citizens) and Indian gorkhas in the Indian Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nisha

Gurkhas said:


> Nepal has always been a sovereign country. You do not have enough research. When India was enslaved by British back then, Nepal stood sovereign and they fought fiercely against British colonial army that's how Gurkha/Gorkha Regiment came into establishment!






Wrong buddy. Stop listening to the British nonsense. They love to divide us as much as they can. First of all India was not enslaved, it was colonized. Big difference! Nepal was beaten by Rajputs who established their empire over there in Nepal. British colonial army consisted of many, many INDIAN regulars! The only reason Britain was able to make any inroad was because of Islam, no unity only a fractured land with many, many kingdoms all vying for ower and influence. It was the worst time in India's history. Alexander the Great dare not make an y more inroads into India becase he just had a taste of a an United India (partially at least). it was enough to make his men weary. 




I am not saying Gurkhas don;t make great soldiers but stop living in this bubble thinking you were so great. For the British, you served a better purpose being their slaves (soldiers) and fighting their wars, not yours!


----------



## Shree Ram Neupane

Hey, everybody I see U all are in confusion who Gurkha are. They are from Nepal, a independent country from history to history, a country of highest peak of world Mt. Everest(in own language 'Sagarmatha'), Birth place of The Gautham Buddha(god of Buddhist) and place where Pasupatinath(The main temple of The Hindu Religion like Muslims's in Saudi Arab) is.










THE NEPAL COUNTRY MAP THE EVEREST 'Highest peak of world'







THE PASUPATINATH 'main temple of Hindu' THE GAUTAM BUDDHA 'Lord of Buddhist'

Don't be Confuse "*GURKHA ARE WHO BORN IN NEPAL* NOT ONLY WHO JOIN INDIAN ARMY OR UK ARMY"
ALL NEPAL ARE BRAVE NOT ONLY WHO JOIN ARMY



LURKER said:


> British didn't conquer Nepal because they did not have any reason to do so. They needed hill stations for holidaying and recreation for that they had Shimla and got Darjeeling, kumaon,garwhal by treaty of sagauli.
> 
> If they wanted to annex Nepal at that time no one could have stopped them from doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> Many nepalis are Indians. There are both Nepali (citizens) and Indian gorkhas in the Indian Army.


 
What U write here NO NEPALI ARE INDIANS. But many Indians are Nepali for example search '*Gorkha Janmukti Morcha*' in Google. this is the union of Nepali who live in India and seeking for different state in India.


----------



## Shree Ram Neupane

indiatech said:


> Some corrections here. Gurkhas are not from North East of india. They are from Nepal and from north indian states like uttaranchal.
> 
> However , few regiments and paramilitary from north-east like , Naga regiment , Assam rifles, have brrowed couple of gorkhas, and kumaon regiments to have a good regimental strength.
> 
> But yes , they have one common similarity . They don't know what Fear is.


THE NEPAL Country is not state of any other country as U write here.


----------



## kushan

So these gurkas are mercenaries who sell themeselves to the armies of india and britian. I can understand the india part but why UK?. I think it was gandhi who said that a gurkha can sell himself for ten rupee.
And from photos, they dont look dangerous, rather small and cute. And the small knife in their hands? It seems kids are handed over knives and they are playing with it. 
British spread false stories of their super-human strength and stamina on purpose, they were their loyal and obedient soldiers and they needed to be advertized as beasts. The fact is they are small and extremely obedient people, so they are perfect for modren armies. Gurkhas are not warriors or martial race or some thing like that, we dont see them any where in history of hindostan , conquering areas and all that. Because in the medieval times they were too small to carry the weights of armours and swords. Horses were too big for them. Their small knives were ineffective against large swords. They couldnt lift swords as they didnt have the stamina to do so thats why small curved knives ...though they didnt use those knives in wars, they played and danced with it.
The real story is that british came upon happy nepali villagers and said "little fellas we are committing the fraud of declaring you a martial race, come fight for us and your bellies will remain filled"


----------



## Custer

You talk like you dealt with a gurkha. Their small height befools your little mind. They are courageous and fearless as quoted by Field Marshall Sam Manekshaw (don't have experience or audacity to prove him wrong). The gurkha would be able to climb up a mountain and not break a sweat while you'll be wagging your tongue down below.

A Gurkha's Bravery 
Bishnu Sherstha is a retired Nepalese Gurkha soldier in the Indian Army and recipient of the Sena Medal for bravery, and the Uttam Jeevan Rashak Padak medal, both awarded for his gallant conduct during an armed train robbery.
On September 2, 2010, the then 35-year-old Bishnu Shrestha after retiring from his Gurkha soldier military service was on his way to Gorakhpur and was travelling in Maurya Express (Hatia-Gorakhpur), when 15 to 40 armed robbers attacked the train near Chitranjan, West Bengal and robbed the passengers of their valuables (money, jewellery, cellular phones and laptops).

When the bandits reached Shrestha, he was ready to give up his valuables, but then the 18 year old girl sitting next to him was grabbed by the robbers, who wanted to rape her. The girl, who knew Shrestha was a retired soldier, appealed to him for help. So he pulled out the large, curved khukuri knife that all Gurkha soldiers (and many Gurkha civilians) carry, and went after the bandits.

In the narrow aisle of the train, a trained fighter like Shrestha had the advantage. Although some of the bandits had pistols, they were either fake, or handled by a man who didn't want to get too close to an angry Gurkha. After about ten minutes of fighting in the train aisles, three bandits were dead and many were wounded, and the rest of them decided to drop their loot (200 cell phones, 40 laptops, lots of jewelry, and nearly $10,000 in cash) and flee. The train resumed its journey promptly, in case the bandits came back, and to get medical aid for the eight bandits who had been cut up by Shrestha (who was also wounded in one hand).

Shrestha suffered a severe injury to his left arm and required two months of medical treatment to recover his injured hand.
When the intended rape victim's family offered him a large cash reward, he refused it with the following comment: "Fighting the enemy in battle is my duty as a soldier. Taking on the thugs on the train was my duty as a human being."

They are like french foreign legion but more loyal

Think and read before you speak, now bugger off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kushan

Gurkhas are hyped for purpose, it is military tactic. You want me to believe that gurkhas have genes which help them to clim up the mountains without breaking a sweat or breath...but the fact is they feel fatigue like every other human beings. They were not chosen for physical strength, they were small and can hide themeselves better than any other soldier...you can hide them in fox holes.
Let me tell you the story of a gurkha soldier. A gurkha soldier in afghanistan serving in british army slipped one night from his camp and went to the nearby village. He slit the throat of a sleeping afghan shephard sleeping outside, as it is custom among afghans in summer. He brought the head of afghan to his camp and shouted "look i have killed a fcking taliban", he was dancing happily like a monkey but his british officers scolded him for his madness, they realized that this small man from nepal has killed an innocent afghan man. On the morning villagers came to british camp, accusing them of beheading of one of their villager at late night. British soldiers lied and denied their involvement. 
Gurkha was sent back to u.k where he was fired from his job. While back at the camp, attacks of taliban on them surged as once friendly villagers turned hostile due to stupidity of a gurkha. In one attack 12 british soldiers got killed...gurkha cost them 12 soldiers


----------



## Custer

The physical strength and stamina comes from the physical environment in which these people grow up, they are agile and nimble. This stupidity has nothing to do with him being a gurkha. Americans and British forces have done enough of them to alienate the people. Peeing on afghans, outraging the modesty of women, killing of innocent afghans and iraqis.


----------



## Screambowl

Shree Ram Neupane said:


> Hey, everybody I see U all are in confusion who Gurkha are. They are from Nepal, a independent country from history to history, a country of highest peak of world Mt. Everest(in own language 'Sagarmatha'), Birth place of The Gautham Buddha(god of Buddhist) and place where Pasupatinath(The main temple of The Hindu Religion like Muslims's in Saudi Arab) is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 23825
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE NEPAL COUNTRY MAP THE EVEREST 'Highest peak of world'
> View attachment 23821
> View attachment 23826
> 
> THE PASUPATINATH 'main temple of Hindu' THE GAUTAM BUDDHA 'Lord of Buddhist'
> 
> Don't be Confuse "*GURKHA ARE WHO BORN IN NEPAL* NOT ONLY WHO JOIN INDIAN ARMY OR UK ARMY"
> ALL NEPAL ARE BRAVE NOT ONLY WHO JOIN ARMY
> 
> 
> 
> What U write here NO NEPALI ARE INDIANS. But many Indians are Nepali for example search '*Gorkha Janmukti Morcha*' in Google. this is the union of Nepali who live in India and seeking for different state in India.



The believers of Gorakhnath were actually Gurkhas. And Gukhas are not only found in Nepal, they are in Uttarakhand, Sikkim, Assam, Kalingpong, etc. Due to same body structure!! easy hoyna sapaye ko ullu banauna..



Custer said:


> The physical strength and stamina comes from the physical environment in which these people grow up, they are agile and nimble. This stupidity has nothing to do with him being a gurkha. Americans and British forces have done enough of them to alienate the people. Peeing on afghans, outraging the modesty of women, killing of innocent afghans and iraqis.



The people of hills are the most furious fighters with very high stamina, because they live on those high and rough terrains. That's why not even Mughals or Turks or afghani could conquer Himalaya.



kushan said:


> Gurkhas are hyped for purpose, it is military tactic. You want me to believe that gurkhas have genes which help them to clim up the mountains without breaking a sweat or breath...but the fact is they feel fatigue like every other human beings. They were not chosen for physical strength, they were small and can hide themeselves better than any other soldier...you can hide them in fox holes.
> Let me tell you the story of a gurkha soldier. A gurkha soldier in afghanistan serving in british army slipped one night from his camp and went to the nearby village. He slit the throat of a sleeping afghan shephard sleeping outside, as it is custom among afghans in summer. He brought the head of afghan to his camp and shouted "look i have killed a fcking taliban", he was dancing happily like a monkey but his british officers scolded him for his madness, they realized that this small man from nepal has killed an innocent afghan man. On the morning villagers came to british camp, accusing them of beheading of one of their villager at late night. British soldiers lied and denied their involvement.
> Gurkha was sent back to u.k where he was fired from his job. While back at the camp, attacks of taliban on them surged as once friendly villagers turned hostile due to stupidity of a gurkha. In one attack 12 british soldiers got killed...gurkha cost them 12 soldiers



The point is Hill people are best known for their fighting instinct.


----------



## A Town

Shree Ram Neupane said:


> Hey, everybody I see U all are in confusion who Gurkha are. They are from Nepal, a independent country from history to history, a country of highest peak of world Mt. Everest(in own language 'Sagarmatha'), Birth place of The Gautham Buddha(god of Buddhist) and place where Pasupatinath(The main temple of The Hindu Religion like Muslims's in Saudi Arab) is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 23825
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE NEPAL COUNTRY MAP THE EVEREST 'Highest peak of world'
> View attachment 23821
> View attachment 23826
> 
> THE PASUPATINATH 'main temple of Hindu' THE GAUTAM BUDDHA 'Lord of Buddhist'
> 
> Don't be Confuse "*GURKHA ARE WHO BORN IN NEPAL* NOT ONLY WHO JOIN INDIAN ARMY OR UK ARMY"
> ALL NEPAL ARE BRAVE NOT ONLY WHO JOIN ARMY
> 
> 
> 
> What U write here NO NEPALI ARE INDIANS. But many Indians are Nepali for example search '*Gorkha Janmukti Morcha*' in Google. this is the union of Nepali who live in India and seeking for different state in India.


There are loads of Nepalis who live in India and represent India like Sunil Chhetri and Bhaiching Bhutia, they are patriotic Nepali Indians. And if Nepalis are all warriors then why where Rajputs able to conquer them?


----------



## kushan

A Town said:


> There are loads of Nepalis who live in India and represent India like Sunil Chhetri and Bhaiching Bhutia, they are patriotic Nepali Indians. And if Nepalis are all warriors then why where Rajputs able to conquer them?


Interesting. I just did googling and found out that rajput rana dynasty ruled nepal from 1849 to 1951.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shree Ram Neupane

Screambowl said:


> The believers of Gorakhnath were actually Gurkhas. And Gukhas are not only found in Nepal, they are in Uttarakhand, Sikkim, Assam, Kalingpong, etc. Due to same body structure!! easy hoyna sapaye ko ullu banauna..
> 
> 
> 
> The people of hills are the most furious fighters with very high stamina, because they live on those high and rough terrains. That's why not even Mughals or Turks or afghani could conquer Himalaya.
> 
> 
> 
> The point is Hill people are best known for their fighting instinct.




Those place what U write here are under Greater Nepal and was conquered by Nepalese in history. Not only on those place but in any plane in world where Nepalese live and born are Gurkha but they might not have Nepali citizenship.



A Town said:


> There are loads of Nepalis who live in India and represent India like Sunil Chhetri and Bhaiching Bhutia, they are patriotic Nepali Indians. And if Nepalis are all warriors then why where Rajputs able to conquer them?



Baby do U know about "Gorkha Janamukti Morcha" & baby try to google it.


----------



## kaykay

Shree Ram Neupane said:


> Those place what U write here are under Greater Nepal and was conquered by Nepalese in history. Not only on those place but in any plane in world where Nepalese live and born are Gurkha but they might not have Nepali citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> Baby do U know about "Gorkha Janamukti Morcha" & baby try to google it.


Everybody knows about GJM. They are demanding a seperate state within India and supporting BJP in this election though. So whats your point?


----------



## Shree Ram Neupane

kushan said:


> Interesting. I just did googling and found out that rajput rana dynasty ruled nepal from 1849 to 1951.



Do google more Ok.
For Ur information 'Bir Narsingh Kunwar' is the first ruler of Rana ruler and popularly known as Janga Bahadur Rana. The rana title was given by seeing his bravery only, he wasn't descendent of any Indian.
Learn his biography also.

U Indian used to wrote Buddha was born in India we know that. But Ur embassy have said truth some time before. 
What U see good U say that is Indian that's bad habit of U, Be cured up soon, This is 21st century.


----------



## Shree Ram Neupane

kaykay said:


> Everybody knows about GJM. They are demanding a seperate state within India and supporting BJP in this election though. So whats your point?



That not my problem that whether they support BJP or Congress or AAP or else, U just want to know where are Nepali in India and I show U and U also might see them.


----------



## kaykay

Shree Ram Neupane said:


> That not my problem that whether they support BJP or Congress or AAP or else, U just want to know where are Nepali in India and I show U and U also might see them.


Ofcourse they are. They are Indian citizen now. And why just Nepalis, there are Parsis, Jews etc in India and all are proud Indians.


----------



## Shree Ram Neupane

kaykay said:


> Ofcourse they are. They are Indian citizen now. And why just Nepalis, there are Parsis, Jews etc in India and all are proud Indians.



I don't know. Might Indian behavior and attitude is working for that. Respect them as Indian as U Respect Parsis and Jews as Indian. Then might be good. 
But I know the behavior of Indian also, by seeing the Indian who are in Kathmandu.


----------



## kaykay

Shree Ram Neupane said:


> I don't know. Might Indian behavior and attitude is working for that. Respect them as Indian as U Respect Parsis and Jews as Indian. Then might be good.
> But I know the behavior of Indian also, by seeing the Indian who are in Kathmandu.





Shree Ram Neupane said:


> I don't know. Might Indian behavior and attitude is working for that. Respect them as Indian as U Respect Parsis and Jews as Indian. Then might be good.
> But I know the behavior of Indian also, by seeing the Indian who are in Kathmandu.


Indian Gurkhas don't need your certificate. There are many very successful Gurkhas from India including CM of Sikkim, Sunil Chetri, Baichung Bhutia, Colonel Lalit Rai(Commanding officer of 11 Gorkha regiment participated in Kargil war). And many others.


----------



## Shree Ram Neupane

kaykay said:


> Indian Gurkhas don't need your certificate. There are many very successful Gurkhas from India including CM of Sikkim, Sunil Chetri, Baichung Bhutia, Colonel Lalit Rai(Commanding officer of 11 Gorkha regiment participated in Kargil war). And many others.



Now U came in line and feel the strength of Gurkha. 
And Gurkha are Nepali by blood ie they are Indian Gurkha or UK Gurkha or Singapore Gurkha or SK Gurkha, Thus blood is their certification neither I have to give nor U can cheat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Shree Ram Neupane said:


> Now U came in line and feel the strength of Gurkha.
> And Gurkha are Nepali by blood ie they are Indian Gurkha or UK Gurkha or Singapore Gurkha or SK Gurkha, Thus blood is their certification neither I have to give nor U can cheat.


As I said they neither seek Nepal's certificate nor will. Rest assured. They all are proud Indians first then anything.


----------



## Shree Ram Neupane

kaykay said:


> As I said they neither seek Nepal's certificate nor will. Rest assured. They all are proud Indians first then anything.



Yes! Gurkha are already certified by Nepali blood, thus not needed any certification. Gurkha is rather a certification that is named after our district with name 'Gorkha'. 
Almost Gurkha say 'Jay Mahakali Aayo Gorkhali'(If Indian might need to say in Hindi language) And U may know The Mahakali is the name of river.

U might be Hindu and are U certified by Lord Pasupatinath, not know OR else Muslim and Christian are certified by Allah and Christ, that also not. Saying Hindu just means certified as like Saying Gurkha means just certified as Nepali.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Shree Ram Neupane said:


> Yes! Gurkha are already certified by Nepali blood, thus not needed any certification. Gurkha is rather a certification that is named after our district with name 'Gorkha'.
> Almost Gurkha say 'Jay Mahakali Aayo Gorkhali'(If Indian might need to say in Hindi language) And U may know The Mahakali is the name of river.
> 
> U might be Hindu and are U certified by Lord Pasupatinath, not know OR else Muslim and Christian are certified by Allah and Christ, that also not. Saying Hindu just means certified as like Saying Gurkha means just certified as Nepali.


Lots of blabbering. Whats your point? Our Gurkhas live for India and die for India just like any other Indian. Where does Nepal comes from here? Here we are talking about Indians and our Gurkhas are proud Indians and thats it. Whats point putting Nepali river, Lord Pashupatinath, Hindu, Muslim etc into it?


----------



## Screambowl

Shree Ram Neupane said:


> *Those place what U write here are under Greater Nepal and was conquered by Nepalese in history. Not only on those place but in any plane in world where Nepalese live and born are Gurkha but they might not have Nepali citizenship.*



1) Once Nepal(*kingdoms there*) was territory of Mauryan Empire, so does that means Nepal should be in India? 


2 ) Dude, you should know the concept of countries came in late 1800, before that there were Kingdoms. But Due to rich Indian history, Bharat has been many times mentioned as one country.


----------



## Shree Ram Neupane

kaykay said:


> Lots of blabbering. Whats your point? Our Gurkhas live for India and die for India just like any other Indian. Where does Nepal comes from here? Here we are talking about Indians and our Gurkhas are proud Indians and thats it. Whats point putting Nepali river, Lord Pashupatinath, Hindu, Muslim etc into it?



History know that Gurkha are Nepali. Many Gurkha in world UK Gurkha, Singapore Gurkha, South Korean Gurkha, Indian Gurkha but all Nepali .


----------



## Shree Ram Neupane

Screambowl said:


> 1) Once Nepal(*kingdoms there*) was territory of Mauryan Empire, so does that means Nepal should be in India?
> 
> 
> 2 ) Dude, you should know the concept of countries came in late 1800, before that there were Kingdoms. But Due to rich Indian history, Bharat has been many times mentioned as one country.



U better know about Ashoka the Great, The Greatest Emperor of Mauryan Dynasty, has come to Nepal(in Ur word a Kingdom) at Lumbini(state of ancient Nepal), where Buddha Born and give up his weapon in Lumbini and start spreading Buddhism.

And about richness; Nepal was more rich than India. King Janak, King of Janakpur(state of ancient Nepal), Father of Sita used to have food in Gold plate and didn't use it again and when Ram came to marry Sita, citizen of Ram were surprised seeing the stack of thrown Gold plate.

Put in Mind Nepal is All Time Independent Country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Shree Ram Neupane said:


> History know that Gurkha are Nepali. Many Gurkha in world UK Gurkha, Singapore Gurkha, South Korean Gurkha, Indian Gurkha but all Nepali .


May be once their ancestors were but right now India is a home of more than 1 crore Gurkhas. Thats all I meant.


----------



## Tractor

Gurkha are Chinese look like people as I know.These pics only show some Indian to 'go back' into Nepal.


----------



## livingdead

Tractor said:


> Gurkha are Chinese look like people as I know.These pics only show some Indian to 'go back' into Nepal.


so are japanese and korean. India is a diverse country, not everybody who looks like chinese is a chinese



Shree Ram Neupane said:


> History know that Gurkha are Nepali. Many Gurkha in world UK Gurkha, Singapore Gurkha, South Korean Gurkha, Indian Gurkha but all Nepali .


nepal is a modern nation state and so is India. One cant be nepali and Indian at same time as we dont accept dual nationality.
Indian gorkhas might be of origin of your country but they are Indian national. There are people of afgan, tibetan or even chinese origin in India but all are Indian citizen.


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

not more thn a bunch of tiny soldiers ..


----------



## NEPALESE GURKHA

hinduguy said:


> so are japanese and korean. India is a diverse country, not everybody who looks like chinese is a chinese
> 
> 
> nepal is a modern nation state and so is India. One cant be nepali and Indian at same time as we dont accept dual nationality.
> Indian gorkhas might be of origin of your country but they are Indian national. There are people of afgan, tibetan or even chinese origin in India but all are Indian citizen.


Indian army still recruits gorkhas from nepal. there is provision in India,Britain and so on so it is not necessary that all gorkha in Indian army are indian national.


----------



## livingdead

NEPALESE GURKHA said:


> Indian army still recruits gorkhas from nepal. there is provision in India,Britain and so on.


yes, they are of course are nepali citizen and remain so even after retirement. (unless they apply for citizenship in UK or India)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Shree Ram Neupane said:


> And about richness; Nepal was more rich than India. King Janak, King of Janakpur(state of ancient Nepal), Father of Sita used to have food in Gold plate and didn't use it again and when Ram came to marry Sita, citizen of Ram were surprised seeing the stack of thrown Gold plate.



You talked a lot about the Nepalese blood so since when Mithila started to carry the Nepalese blood.


----------



## IND151

Nice thread, keep posting photos.


----------



## INDIC

Tractor said:


> Gurkha are Chinese look like people as I know.These pics only show some Indian to 'go back' into Nepal.



But what does a Han Chinese share with people of Himalayas until Manchu invaders brought borders of China until the Himalayas, you even don't have a common culture with Tibetans, forget others. 



hinduguy said:


> so are japanese and korean. India is a diverse country, not everybody who looks like chinese is a chinese.



He is just pretending the Sino-Tibetan fraternity, historically non-Hans race has been seen as foreigners by Han Chinese people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEPALESE GURKHA

INDIC said:


> You talked a lot about the Nepalese blood so since when Mithila started to carry the Nepalese blood.


Nepal is first mentioned in the late Vedic text, Atharvaveda Parisista as a place exporting blankets, and in the post-Vedic Atharva Siras Upanisad.[23] In Samudragupta's Allahabad inscription it is mentioned as a bordering country. The 'Skanda Purana' has a separate chapter known as 'Nepal Mahatmya', which "explains in more details about the beauty and power of Nepal." Nepal is also mentioned in Hindu texts such as the Narayana Puja.[23]
https://www.google.com.np/url?sa=t&...h4DQDA&usg=AFQjCNFupY4vU1Lr8-RYuI3RWKwxti51cQ


----------



## INDIC

NEPALESE GURKHA said:


> Nepal is first mentioned in the late Vedic text, Atharvaveda Parisista as a place exporting blankets, and in the post-Vedic Atharva Siras Upanisad.[23] In Samudragupta's Allahabad inscription it is mentioned as a bordering country. The 'Skanda Purana' has a separate chapter known as 'Nepal Mahatmya', which "explains in more details about the beauty and power of Nepal." Nepal is also mentioned in Hindu texts such as the Narayana Puja.[23]
> https://www.google.com.np/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCMQFjAA&url=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nepal&ei=BytJU7WXA6u0iQfxh4DQDA&usg=AFQjCNFupY4vU1Lr8-RYuI3RWKwxti51cQ



I know about the mention of Nepal in Hindu scriptures but I am talking about this.

Mithila, Nepal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Mithila, India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEPALESE GURKHA

INDIC said:


> I know about the mention of Nepal in Hindu scriptures but I am talking about this.
> 
> Mithila, Nepal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Mithila, India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Modern day mithila lies divided between India and Nepal, me my self is born and raised in janakpur and have relation with those living in bihar. we speak common tongue. so no need to tell my history. Ancient Mithila had boarder with sivalik hill in north and ganga river in south. In skanda puran the same place is defined in Nepal Mathmay the thing is Both Ramayan and Skanda Puran was written in two different time because of which same place is defined in accordance with rule of the period.[/quote]


----------



## livingdead

NEPALESE GURKHA said:


> Modern day mithila lies divided between India and Nepal, me my self is born and raised in janakpur and have relation with those living in bihar. we speak common tongue. so no need to tell my history. Ancient Mithila had boarder with sivalik hill in north and ganga river in south. In skanda puran the same place is defined in Nepal Mathmay the thing is Both Ramayan and Skanda Puran was written in two different time because of which same place is defined in accordance with rule of the period.


[/quote]
what exactly are you people arguing about. The law is pretty clear who is nepali who is not.


----------



## INDIC

NEPALESE GURKHA said:


> Modern day mithila lies divided between India and Nepal, me my self is born and raised in janakpur and have relation with those living in bihar. we speak common tongue. so no need to tell my history. Ancient Mithila had boarder with sivalik hill in north and ganga river in south. In skanda puran the same place is defined in Nepal Mathmay the thing is Both Ramayan and Skanda Puran was written in two different time because of which same place is defined in accordance with rule of the period.



Kingdoms expanded, Kapilvastu was annexed by Kosala in the lifetime of Buddha but I was referring to Maithili people and the according to your friend about blood. Seems your friend Ram Neupane is too much confused.


----------



## Saquib

Just a thought - If there are any Muslim Gurkha would PAK army recruit them? or should PAK army have a Gurkha regiment!


----------



## LURKER

INDIC said:


> Kingdoms expanded, Kapilvastu was annexed by Kosala in the lifetime of Buddha but I was referring to Maithili people and the according to your friend about blood. Seems your friend Ram Neupane is too much confused.



I'v seen Nepalis claiming that Budhha was of mongoloid race  

Nepal is ethnically diverse country and people in north Nepal are closer to Tibetans while people of south Nepal are closer to people of North Bihar and UP. Our Nepali friend is trying to cluster all ethicities of Nepal into one umbrella of Gorkhas as followers of Guru Gorkahnath but that does not change the fact that people of Nepal are much ethnically diverse. 

Guru Gorakhnath's legacy is not restricted to Nepal , he travelled across length and breadth of India, Gorakhpur in UP is named after him and there's a temple dedicated to him in that city.


----------



## LURKER

Shree Ram Neupane said:


> Hey, everybody I see U all are in confusion who Gurkha are. They are from Nepal, a independent country from history to history, a country of highest peak of world Mt. Everest(in own language 'Sagarmatha'), Birth place of The Gautham Buddha(god of Buddhist) and place where Pasupatinath(The main temple of The Hindu Religion like Muslims's in Saudi Arab) is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 23825
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE NEPAL COUNTRY MAP THE EVEREST 'Highest peak of world'
> View attachment 23821
> View attachment 23826
> 
> THE PASUPATINATH 'main temple of Hindu' THE GAUTAM BUDDHA 'Lord of Buddhist'
> 
> Don't be Confuse "*GURKHA ARE WHO BORN IN NEPAL* NOT ONLY WHO JOIN INDIAN ARMY OR UK ARMY"
> ALL NEPAL ARE BRAVE NOT ONLY WHO JOIN ARMY
> 
> 
> 
> What U write here NO NEPALI ARE INDIANS. But many Indians are Nepali for example search '*Gorkha Janmukti Morcha*' in Google. this is the union of Nepali who live in India and seeking for different state in India.



Pashupatinath is not "the main" temple of Hindus infact there's no main temple of Hindus, all ancient temples have their own importance . 

What difference does it make when I say that many Nepalis are Indians or many Indians are Nepali ? When i say Nepali i mean people who speak the Nepali language that has been recognized by the constitution of India , and not citizens of Nepal.

I know about Gorkha Jan mukti morcha, they are demanding a separate state just like many other state movements across India, what are you trying to prove here by citing GJM? Don't forget that the president of GJM rebuffed support from Nepali citizens when they protested in front on the Indian embassy in Kathmandu for formation of Gorkhaland saying Indians dont need any support of foreigners.


----------



## Screambowl

Shree Ram Neupane said:


> U better know about Ashoka the Great, The Greatest Emperor of Mauryan Dynasty, has come to Nepal(in Ur word a Kingdom) at Lumbini(state of ancient Nepal), where Buddha Born and give up his weapon in Lumbini and start spreading Buddhism.
> 
> And about richness; Nepal was more rich than India. King Janak, King of Janakpur(state of ancient Nepal), Father of Sita used to have food in Gold plate and didn't use it again and when Ram came to marry Sita, citizen of Ram were surprised seeing the stack of thrown Gold plate.
> 
> Put in Mind Nepal is All Time Independent Country.



that time kingdoms in nepal were under his rule. And Please I don't want to discuss about Buddha with you. Because you don't follow him. so just shut up.


----------

